# The 'unofficial' Unjobbing Tribe



## NettleTea

Lately I've been wishing there was a forum on Mothering for unjobbers to share their *tips*, *support*, *encouragement*, etc. However, the next best thing is a tribe. So here we go!

I've been inching closer to the unjobbing route ever since last fall when I became incredibly burnt out on our current work. We work at home building websites, designing graphics, etc, etc. And it just isn't what it should be. The things people expect us to do alongside what they pay us to do is a little ridiculous. It's been a discouragement. And instead of it being the fun that it used to be of us running our own business, working from home, etc it is a miserable burden. Having a "9-5" cubicle job wouldn't feel much different at this point. It has literally sucked the life from me.

We are moving towards having different sources of income instead of just the one so that we do not have to rely solely on it. For starters we're making stuff to sell and there is so much fulfillment in that. More than I've felt in years.

And the less money we need the more freedom we have/the less we are controlled. For years we've been fairly efficient when it comes to buying as many things second hand as possible, being resourceful, sparing our resources, etc. So we've already got that down pretty well and continue to improve upon it. We've also (finally) started a garden and I'm sure that will help too.

The quality time we again have to take care of/enjoy our own life instead of dealing with petty, meaningless problems has been very rewarding. It has had me thinking, "so this is what life was meant to be like". And even then I feel that we are still miles away from being close to what life was intended to be.
But we're getting there.









Does anyone else have an unjobbing story to share? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## paakbaak

Well, I´m unjobbing but not very happy about it, I NEED a job.

I understand you and it´s great that you are looking for another way of making a living for you and your family. I never liked to be pressured on the job, I´m a massage therapist and have a dream of giving 3 or 4 therapies per morning, and the rest of the day for my son. I have a dream...!


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paakbaak* 
I´m a massage therapist and have a dream of giving 3 or 4 therapies per morning, and the rest of the day for my son. I have a dream...!

I know what you mean. I've had thoughts before like, 'if our work could just be like _this or that_ things would be so much more simple and go so much better.' But it's never fit that way for some reason. *sigh*

What do you desire to be doing in life to earn an income? I notice that you said you need a job. Is being a massage therapist not working out?


----------



## paakbaak

It´s not working as well as I thought it would. I don´t like spa, and that´s where I am now. My therapies...very few. Crisis, the city, me...who knows. But I´m looking for anything right now!


----------



## Artichokie

what is unjobbing and how is it different than just being unemployed?


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
what is unjobbing and how is it different than just being unemployed?

Usually, being unemployed means no earned income. Whereas with unjobbing there is income, but it is not through conventional means. It involves being creative and doing without. At least, that is how I think of it.

This article explains a bit better

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ice.html?cat=4

Quote:

Unjobbing is a method to sustain a chosen lifestyle without the primary means of sustaining that lifestyle being a sole occupation in exchange for wages. Unjobbing is a creative choice.

Here is an interview with Micheal Fogler that is really good.

http://www.homeedmag.com/HEM/175/afogler.html

He has written a book about Unjobbing that is worth reading.

I'm fairly new to this concept myself. I had heard of it for a few years and wanted to check it out, but kept putting it aside.


----------



## Artichokie

oh, interesting! TY for the links.


----------



## paakbaak

great link, very interesting. thank you


----------



## accountclosed3

i think that unjobbing is simply making a living doing what you love.

i do this, and starting next week, so does my husband. i teach yoga and run a holistic health center with diverse practitioners. my husband is a writer, and while he helps with the center, his primary focus is screenwriting. he starts an assignment (writing a screenplay for a film) next week.

we are very conscious of how we spend, how we save, etc. we definitely consciously choose a lot of things (minimalism, etc in our lifestyle) when it comes to earning and spending money.

we feel that we are masters of our own lives and destiny here!


----------



## paakbaak

ZOEBIRD...this is exactly what I want. I´m a massage therapist and I´m focusing on polarity, shiatsu and abhyanga. I+m also a yoga teacher for kids. I´m tired of working for others, there is never enough money nor time in my life. I hope to find my way.
Congrats!


----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
i think that unjobbing is simply making a living doing what you love.

Absolutely. Lately I've been searching for what I would love to do. Lots of things I like and enjoy doing, but I'm not exactly enthralled.

I feel apathetic some days. I was raised to think that doing things you don't want to do/things you don't like was a part of life (and most of society fully supports such views, so it was a fairly solidified viewpoint for me despite my heart never being in agreement.) So I think that one way or another those ignorant theories had an effect on many of the decisions I've made in my teenage/"adult" years. Forcing myself to do work and other things that I didn't want to do. As a result, I have had some mild depression/anxiety issues that started in my teenage years. But things are beginning to clear up considerably since I've started following my own path. Right now my focus is uncondition-ing myself from going against myself. And also bringing in money from things that I _actually_ enjoy doing and that bring fulfillment. What a difference.


----------



## accountclosed3

i think part of the unconditioning process is the belief that many hold that one cannot make a living doing what one loves.

eg, my son loves hot air balloons right now. he's not even two, ok? but like, my MIL goes "hot air balloons! don't let him get too excited, he can't do that for a living!"

UHM, HE IS 2.

anyway, he can do it for a living, if he wants to. why not? goof balls.


----------



## ~D~




----------



## NettleTea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
anyway, he can do it for a living, if he wants to. why not? goof balls.

Absolutely. That's one of the joys of having a passion in life.


----------



## proudmamanow

I want to be here...I'm not right now but it's definitely a philosophy and a lifestyle I like. I've read 'Your Money or Your Life' a few time and am working with a career coach right now on shifting careers. We are also considering downsizing from home ownership to renting a unit in a housing co-op so that we can afford to quit work & live our dreams more. But as the primary breadwinner for my wife and two little girls I am finding it a hard leap to make! I'll keep reading here and getting inspiration


----------



## anjelika

Heading in this direction and subscribing to this thread!


----------



## paakbaak

mmmm hot air balloons...great idea!!!


----------



## bangerlm

Well we just bought a new house near family and dh quit his job as a high school teacher to be a professional poker player. His paycheck and benefits do keep coming till the end of August, but after that we'll just be relying on poker. I may try to find part time work (computer programming) but maybe not... I think of it as unjobbing/living the idle life, but dh just thinks of it as he can make more $$ playing poker than teaching. Some people think we're crazy/stupid, but other's think its cool.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I happened to pick up a book about unjobbing a few years ago at a book sale, Living Without an Income? DH quit his job a year ago and we traveled for 7 months. It was tough finding odd jobs on the road. Seemed like the unemployed rate was very high everywhere we went. We're back home now and DH is staying busy for the most part. I'm trying to not freak out about the irregular income! He is a carpenter who can build anything, fix anything, haul and tow things, he scraps metal etc. I'm trying to come up with ideas for things I would like to make a little money at.


----------



## paakbaak

love the unjobbing idea, don´t like the no-income idea, now with kids. When I was young, I worked in almost anything, any hours, any place, traveled, etc. but now with kids...it´s hard to keep your relaxed life without freaking out over school and medical bills!!!!

I keep searching...not too many people needing therapies lately...and no job in site. hard.


----------



## oyinmama

thanks for the link to that awesome interview with michael fogler!

the hubster and i have unjobbed as long as we've known each other - 12 yrs now - although we never called it that. we've called it, at various times, 'throwing everything to the wall to see what sticks,' 'having multiple hustles,' and 'doing whatever we had to do so that we could hang out and work together all day.'

we're both artistic/creative people. between the two of us (and usually together) we have taught creative workshops and classes (dance, performance, poetry), DJed parties, temped, self-published books, made and sold handmade hair and body care products, worked at call centers, designed websites, written grants for nonprofit arts organizations, applied to arts contests and festivals.

there have been some SEVERELY lean years. like, lost our bkln apartment and lived with his mother lean. there have been some surprising successes. after a couple of years of hobby-level, weekly-grocery-money level success with the handmade hair and bodycare biz, it took off sharply in such a way that we looked up and it had become the bulk of what we each were doing. we were able to purchase a little house with a big yard in a fabulous neighborhood we love, but we were working 16 and 18 hour days sometimes to keep up with orders... it actually became overwhelming and extremely stressful and lost the fun and freedom we'd initially loved about it.

our first pregnancy forced the issue that we couldn't do this by ourselves anymore. we began hiring help, we moved the biz out of our home, and now we 'employ' enough other people that we are slowly moving back to our preferred unjobbing state. it's awesome.

i share my story for support and also as kind of a cautionary tale. . . so many of us start out fearing our initiative will fail; we don't have an infrastructure in place for its wild success.

blessing to all of us on this journey!!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

I love this Tribe. I haven't worked since my dd was born 5 years ago, but am currently in the early stage of looking for small income earning opportunities that allow me to maintain family as a priority. We just bought a house and, although we can meet our monthly financial requirements on one income, any additional income would pay for the "extras" such as a small vacation now and then. I used to be a management consultant and earned a good salary, but never felt good about what I was doing. I'm now able to look at jobs that interest me and seem meaningful and be less concerned with the amount earned.


----------



## mum4vr

truly fascinating...

I suppose unjobbing is what I was doing a few years ago, as a single mom, living in a rental for the "cost" of making it habitable by humans (I think that cost far more in both labor and materials than rent would have), private tutoring students that I met subbing occasionally at public school, and many from the homeschool group as well. Just spending our LIVES together living life its own self rather than chase a paycheck... it was the most beautiful time in our lives...









My current ministry began that way, doing what we love, but has become incredibly demanding, and the rules have changed for homeschoolers, too-- not sure how it will work out for us long term, but the kids here have a big hook in my heart
















I'd say we're here to stay, but I wouldn't call it unjobbing anymore. Nope, now it's a job!


----------



## mum4vr

How does everyone else "unjob"?

A dear friend is always ttm about residual income and multiple income streams--- I ought to pay attention, but some of it seems scammy to me...


----------



## yippiehippie

I love the idea of unjobbing, never knew there was a name for it! I have coached gymnastics to all ages and infant motor skills classes since college and have always loved it but hated the demands and have tos of work. Now that i have my baby, tho, i'm just doing a couple classes a week and love it! Unfortunately, DH works for my bro occasionally and it's not making it, money wise but he can't find anything else.
Does anyone else ever feel guilty bc you know you can make more, but just think being a mom is more important? For instance, i'm the one with the degree, experience, and potential to make more, but he's the one that likes to work! I just can't imagine not being home w/my LO.
Also, we can't buy a house bc we have no proof of income, though it would be a lot cheaper to have a mortgage than our apt rent!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oyinmama* 
thanks for the link to that awesome interview with michael fogler!

the hubster and i have unjobbed as long as we've known each other - 12 yrs now - although we never called it that. we've called it, at various times, 'throwing everything to the wall to see what sticks,' 'having multiple hustles,' and 'doing whatever we had to do so that we could hang out and work together all day.'

we're both artistic/creative people. between the two of us (and usually together) we have taught creative workshops and classes (dance, performance, poetry), DJed parties, temped, self-published books, made and sold handmade hair and body care products, worked at call centers, designed websites, written grants for nonprofit arts organizations, applied to arts contests and festivals.

there have been some SEVERELY lean years. like, lost our bkln apartment and lived with his mother lean. there have been some surprising successes. after a couple of years of hobby-level, weekly-grocery-money level success with the handmade hair and bodycare biz, it took off sharply in such a way that we looked up and it had become the bulk of what we each were doing. we were able to purchase a little house with a big yard in a fabulous neighborhood we love, but we were working 16 and 18 hour days sometimes to keep up with orders... it actually became overwhelming and extremely stressful and lost the fun and freedom we'd initially loved about it.

our first pregnancy forced the issue that we couldn't do this by ourselves anymore. we began hiring help, we moved the biz out of our home, and now we 'employ' enough other people that we are slowly moving back to our preferred unjobbing state. it's awesome.

i share my story for support and also as kind of a cautionary tale. . . so many of us start out fearing our initiative will fail; we don't have an infrastructure in place for its wild success.

blessing to all of us on this journey!!










Thanks for the encouraging post, oyinmama! Thank you also for the wonderful products! I







my funk butter!


----------



## myjo

I have always loved this idea. I'm looking at becoming a certified nutritional therapist and massage therapist. I would never work for a company doing this, I would try to be creative and start my own practice. I'm always open to the possibility of making money any way possible such as re-selling used goods, cleaning, etc.

I have so much anxiety when I'm working a high pressure job, I just can't keep healthy in that situation. So I hope to be able to do what I love, which is make people feel better.

Quote:

Well, I´m unjobbing but not very happy about it, I NEED a job.

I understand you and it´s great that you are looking for another way of making a living for you and your family. I never liked to be pressured on the job, I´m a massage therapist and have a dream of giving 3 or 4 therapies per morning, and the rest of the day for my son. I have a dream...!
paakbaak, I was just thinking that with your ability, you would probably make more on your own than working at a spa. But you have to be creative and find ways to get the word out about your services. I have a friend who makes a good living with massage and she doesn't even have a clinic. She takes her massage table to people's homes and does the therapy there. It works.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I have been reading and really enjoying this thread so far. I believe I may fit here. My husband is going to quit his job and I am going to support us on the road (living in an RV) for several years, (however long we feel like it). It's not that I won't have a job, but it's my Intuitive Business that I do for myself in every way. I do it by my rules and the schedule I feel like setting up. We want to live on the road to have tons of experiences as a family, while at the same time I support us very well. So to me, unjobbing is not about being jobless, it's about supporting yourself in a way that fills you up, not done by anyone else's rules, or schedule, or making money for other people while you make next to nothing. Do I have it right?
Don't get me wrong, i work very hard. But I'm so passionate about my work and love what I do, it doesn't feel like work. And making my own schedule to optimize my time with my family is definitely the way to go for us. To know that I can work a few hours anytime I want to but then be enjoying a new museum with my kids, or whatever adventures each State has to offer sounds about right!







Can't wait to get started!


----------



## accountclosed3

multiple income streams and passive income, absolutely good plans.

passive income is where you don't have to do a lot of work to make money. there is some work involved (until it grows big enough that you can hire a manager if you wanted, then it is fully passive, just with more overhead.

so, an example of passive income is what a friend of mine does. she owns an "apartment guide" franchise. she goes into an area where there isn't one, sets up the printer, the distribution sites, etc, and then gets the apartments to buy the advertising, and voila! income. sounds like a lot of work, right? but no! she hires an intern from the local university who is working in advertising/marketing. because the person ALSO gets college credit, she pays this person very little. So, this person does everything--all of the work M-F and she just manages this person (takes her, she says, about 5 hrs per week of management). Her income from this? $125k.

i'm in a similar situation. various practitioners rent time to use our space from us. our primary focus is actually just filling the time in the space. Fill the time in the space, and the income is passive. Overhead is covered, my fees for work are covered, and then there is the profit margin. We are nearing the black, but have only been in this business for 5 months. should be black by mid October; should be profitable by the end of the year (as it is looking now with new people coming on board).

it's passive because i'm not doing all of the yoga teaching, massaging, etc myself. the business itself supports us, and it becomes a passive income scheme that way.

insofar as diversifying, i believ ein a diverse economy. i teach yoga (regular classes) , private lessons, workshops (for everyone), and teacher training. i have to teach all of these myself, so this is "active" income. i also do thai massage, so that is also active income.

with our business, we plan on franchising eventually (within 3-5 years), and so that expands the income. we also want to start a free publication in our country (since one doesn't exist for NZ, but we will start with the planning just for our city), which would eventually create a second income stream like my friend's apartment guide.

my husband's active work will be screenwriting, but anything produced, he asks for a portion of the profits--so it creates a passive income there too.

anyway, just thoughts about it.


----------



## tammylsmith

My dh and I are creative types too, with a 3 yo dd and 4 mo ds. We have a goal in life to live as freely as possible, which means trying to live within our means (which is hard to do in our part of NJ in the NYC area) and think of our small "starter" house more like our long term home. We have one used, small car and try to live small in general, though we like to surround ourselves with things of beauty that inspire us. This can mean the flowers in our back yard, or art we make, or just interesting things we find. Filling our lives with things of beauty and quality makes it feel like we are living large even if we aren't.

Right now, I work with him developing iPhone games. If this takes off, it could be a beautiful thing. If not, we'll be back at the drawing board, so to speak. But I have no doubt we will achieve the goal, because we have it set in our minds to do so! I read once that achieving your dreams is about setting your ship coordinates and always keeping the steering wheel pointed in that direction. You might have to make lots of small adjustments along the way, but if you aim for your goal, you will achieve it in some way!


----------



## mad4mady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
eg, my son loves hot air balloons right now. he's not even two, ok? but like, my MIL goes "hot air balloons! don't let him get too excited, he can't do that for a living!"

UHM, HE IS 2.

anyway, he can do it for a living, if he wants to. why not? goof balls.

I agree, its so crazy to see people discourage their children interest because "they can't make a good living from it" I see many parents so focused on their child being "successful" (well societies definition). How about we stop focusing on GPA's and more about letting our kids be kids and discover their own passions in life.







.

I just quite my job that made good money and I was miserable working there...many people think I'm nuts but, I think its nuts to spend your life doing something not because you love it but, so you can get things.

I forget who said this but, "if you do something you love you will never work a day in your life. I'm going back to teaching because I never feel like I am working when I am doing that.

Good luck to everyone searching for their passions!









NettleTea- I love the Vygotstsky quote on your signature.


----------



## Helen_A

subbing... will post once thoughts are flowing


----------



## shelley4

subbing... i'm heading in this direction over the next year...


----------



## oyinmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Thanks for the encouraging post, oyinmama! Thank you also for the wonderful products! I







my funk butter!

omgoodness, AWESOME!!









i am loving this post, and all the encouraging replies.


----------



## lisarussell

We're totally unjobbers

Multiple streams of Income - I operate 20-40 niche blogs and get money from at least 7 different ad networks, plus affiliate sales and leads. I also sell stock photography, sell articles and ghost-write. I also run social networking campaigns for a few businesses.

Residual Income- I write for revenue sharing websites and get anywhere from $500-$1200 every month (seasonal ups and downs) for work I've done over the past few years. To maintain that income, I work about 4 hours a month

My husband works in the movie business, so he's sometimes away on location, but he loves the business and sometimes gets residual income, too. he'd do it for free. He loves making movies. One day we plan to do our own documentary.

We'll be hitting the road for an extended RV trip soon and we're so grateful for unjobbing, that our income isn't dependent upon where we live.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie

I really like the idea of passive income streams. I am working on a few myself in order to be able to have optimized time while on the road with my family. In fact, we are working to make passive at least half of our income I would say.


----------



## sapientia

OOOOh I like this thread!

My dh is a freelance entertainment Rigger-(as a rigger he also gets to do spotlight calls during shows) he loves his work-it fits into whatever schedule or amount of work he wants-and he gets to see a ton of concerts, and be right up close to everything. He doesn't have a boss, and controls his own proverbial destiny. It pays well-only drawback is that when the season is dead, it's dead. He is definitely following a dream on this one and we love it.
Me? I was a massage therapist (and did energy work) successfully for about 9 years until I just burned out-made good money going to people's homes with my table(only people I knew, or references from trusted people). I love helping people and working in a healing capacity but it's just like the spark went out on massage.
Arts and crafts have always been a big love of mine and I am really working on the idea of turning that into a business. I think it would work well in my area. I also have a deep, very active spiritual life and it seems people wind up coming to me for advice, etc, you know? I often wonder if I can work that into something. I feel led in that direction.
The timing of this thread for me is perfect-we are really 'decluttering' our lives as a family and downsizing bills and stuff that we don't need/want. I'm trying to teach the kids in our somewhat unschooling ways that they can create the education/lives they desire...this is really neat timing!


----------



## princesstutu

My people!









I'm currently reading "Career Success without a Real Job" and it's inspiring me more. I got my business cards last week and now I just have to find a venue for my workshops (been planning them for months...gonna offer some for free and have practiced facilitating), meet up with the potential caretaker for dd (he's willing to barter...wants the Joy of Cooking cookbook, gotta love it), and do the darn thing. I'm so excited about this avenue.

I'm also writing, so hopefully I'll get published soon. w00t! I'm having a blast, really.


----------



## mum4vr

This discusion seems remarkably similar to the RH thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...cal+homemaking

Hmmm...


----------



## princesstutu

Similar, but I think the main difference is that unjobbers aren't necessarily interested in becoming producers of the items they use/need. Also, when unjobbing is discussed (at least in most of the places I've read about it), it's mostly men talking about it. I don't see near as many men talking about becoming radical homemakers.


----------



## accountclosed3

lol true.


----------



## esg

I'm so glad I've found this thread!
I'm not quite sure I fit in here yet but I am so interested in making a living this way.

I set up a plan for myself a while ago that by two years from now I would be living simpler, would have cut down on the money I'm putting out and would be just working little jobs thats are enough to support myself and my family. Now that I'm expecting my first, my timeline has moved up and it looks like I'll be getting started on other income pretty soon so I can be at home and not at my 52+ hour/week job.

I'll all about tips, ideas, reading other people's stories, etc. This thread is very encouraging and exciting.


----------



## DeerMother

This is just what I needed! I'm in a transitional phase of my life. Getting divorced and wondering how I'll support dc with no College education or job training when the truth is... I don't even want a job! I have no problem with working, I just want to run my own show.

I'm Splitting a flea market booth with a friend. Does this count? I had my own 8 years ago and made enough profit to pay my bills for about a year. I go to garage sales and auctions, find cute things and clean them up, sell at a mark up. Sometimes I pick up discarded wood furniture and give it a new life. With this booth, I also plan on knitting baby items to sell.

Keep the inspiration coming!


----------



## meg007

This thread is awesome! I'm expecting my first and am getting pretty burned out on pet sitting, dog walking, and dog training. Animal care seems to be all about working your a** off for very little money, and I'd rather work a little less hard and make a little more money, doing something else that I love. I do love working with animals, but it's not the only thing I love. And if I can do something else just as enjoyable to make a different kind of income, that would be fantastic.

Even if I find something I simply like well enough, that would be okay, because what I really love is having time to hang out with my husband, and time for writing, reading, etc.

I'll definitely keep reading this thread!


----------



## harrietsmama

Hello! We live in a sort of unjobbing family environment. Looking for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Neera

I am not creative but I don't want to go back to a full time job either. In 2 yrs dd will be in school full time. I have thought of working as a bank teller and then supplementing with some other work I can do out of home. But, can't think of what.


----------



## Magelet

subbing to read more later


----------



## enfpintj

this is a guest post on a simplicity blog I wrote about our life.

http://littlehousesouthernprairie.wo...se-retirement/

Here is an excerpt:

***We jokingly call it reverse retirement. We want to be with the kids now while they are little, not working until after they are grown and gone. We wanted family to be at the center of our family, not my husband barely remembering the early years of my son's life because he was always at work. We wanted time together. We married not just because of love, but also because we loved spending time together.

We changed our life. We decided to spend our life learning and living in freedom. We accomplished this by paying off all debt (house, car, student loans) and saving. Our ability to live simply allows us to make decisions we never would have been able to see as possible. Our actions gave us the freedom to have my husband at home with us. I was already a SAHM. When the real estate market is ready, we will sell and move to a smaller town, and possibly build a natural house or buy a small older home and grow organic vegetables.****

Our plan has been not to work or one of us working part time if need be. Because of the housing market where we live and the fact that we need our proceeds from the house to keep following this path, my dh has done one part time consulting contract last year and is starting another for a couple of months. We may get the house sold next year or not, I guess. I am finishing my novel, and who knows if that will have any financial rewards or just the satisfaction of having finished it.

I love seeing others live creative, non traditional lives. I love knowing that we don't dread mondays or live for the weekend. I love taking naps since dh is home almost all the time, and I'm not the only one responsible for the dc. I don't love that I have lived the last 3 years thinking I'm in transition which is hard for me. I have to accept that we may not move as fast as I want, but know that we still have to move to make this sustainable.


----------



## aidenn

Hi unjobbing folks! This has been a dream of mine for awhile, and I am currently in school to get my AS in Office Management with the goal of being a virtual assistant. However, the health insurance question looms for me - what do you guys do about it? My husband is a diabetic on maintenance medication, so we can't exactly go without some form of subsidy.


----------



## mum4vr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aidenn* 
Hi unjobbing folks! This has been a dream of mine for awhile, and I am currently in school to get my AS in Office Management with the goal of being a virtual assistant. *However, the health insurance question looms for me - what do you guys do about it?* My husband is a diabetic on maintenance medication, so we can't exactly go without some form of subsidy.

Have you ever heard of medi-share? It's aimed at Christians, but id think it's "exclusive" or anything. We will be signing up soon. Plus it's the only health care option **NOT** effected by the massive government health care overhaul.

I like that I can cover my whole family for the price I am currently paying for myself. Where I teach, we are ALL within the income guidelines for medicaid, so my DC have that now. Wonder if I do have both? ~shrug~ like use the medishare but keep the MA in case we can't afford an item that is not covered? Hrmmm.


----------



## meandk0610

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
This is just what I needed! I'm in a transitional phase of my life. Getting divorced and wondering how I'll support dc with no College education or job training when the truth is... I don't even want a job! I have no problem with working, I just want to run my own show.

I'm Splitting a flea market booth with a friend. Does this count? I had my own 8 years ago and made enough profit to pay my bills for about a year. I go to garage sales and auctions, find cute things and clean them up, sell at a mark up. Sometimes I pick up discarded wood furniture and give it a new life. With this booth, I also plan on knitting baby items to sell.

Keep the inspiration coming!

ohh! could you elaborate? i've never been to a flea market; i thought it was like a big multi-person yard sale. it's not? do you just go to regular yard sales and you can make enough money selling at a flea market to pay the bills? is there usually a table fee? how often do you sell? TIA!


----------



## aidenn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4vr* 
Have you ever heard of medi-share? It's aimed at Christians, but id think it's "exclusive" or anything. We will be signing up soon. Plus it's the only health care option **NOT** effected by the massive government health care overhaul.

I like that I can cover my whole family for the price I am currently paying for myself. Where I teach, we are ALL within the income guidelines for medicaid, so my DC have that now. Wonder if I do have both? ~shrug~ like use the medishare but keep the MA in case we can't afford an item that is not covered? Hrmmm.

Did some research on this. Medi-share is exclusive to Christians and they will not cover pre-existing conditions such a diabetes. No such luck for us!


----------



## NettleTea

Check out this _awesome_ blog post about Unjobbing: http://theorganicsister.com/2010/10/...-what-it-isnt/


----------



## Mother List

I wish someone could teach my husband how to "do without". I am trying to unjob, but he spends like I have two jobs!


----------



## Mother List

Mother List;16021591]I wish someone could teach my husband how to "do without". I am trying to unjob, but he spends like I have two jobs!


----------



## donttrustthesystem

I have been really interested in the multiple income streams since I heard that term used by Bob Doyle (of the Secret) during the Happier Kids Now Summit a few months ago. Since I've been studying Law Of Attraction (Hicks/Abraham) for a little over a year now, I feel ready to manifest this. I don't have the hangups that it would involve lack or living frugally...I'm working on clearing out those limiting beliefs. So, yeah, I'm on board!! Just getting started!


----------



## dayiscoming2006

I'm interested in unjobbing. My hubby currently works for a civil engineering company as a civil designer, he also does the company's IT though he doesn't have a degree in it - (he learned it on his own.) He has a degree in mechinal engineering from Romania that is yet to be made equivalent for the US.

He also knows a bit about website design. He's a quick learner. He can pretty much pick up anything he has an interest in. He knows 4 languages - English (fluent), Romania (native tongue), Spanish (medium/able to converse), and French (medium.) He is musically inclined - decent on piano and guitar.

I myself am musically inclined but have no idea what I'd do with that. (Good singing voice - according to many - and play trumpet and know how to pick up on other instruments very fast.) Could possibly teach others, but don't know if I need a degree to do that?

I'm also somewhat artistic but not AMAZING. Maybe I could try to figure out something to do with that. Make stuff for etsy or something. I can't sew, but maybe make necklaces, bracelets, I don't know. I can draw pretty well, though not amazing. I don't know what I could do? I wish I could sew as I'd make lovely cloth diapers and other kid stuff. Maybe I could take some classes?

Whatever I do, I'd have to be able to be around the kids. Will be homeschooling.

So, any ideas as to what we might do with these skills. Hubby is only a permanent resident so I don't know if they'd kick him out of the country if he couldn't sustain the family? I'd really love if he could do something that would allow him to be home with us more and if we could figure out something that would allow us to move near our close friends that are in another state. We've already tried applying for jobs there with nothing yet.

I wonder if unjobbing can be something that people do while transitioning to a new place or something like that? Thoughts?


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## dayiscoming2006

Thanks for the tips. I won't bother with the cloth diapers thing then. Never thought of hubby doing language lessons. That could be good. And that's good to know I could give music lessons without a degree. I did study music in college for a bit but theory and sight singing are not my thing. Hubby would love to do web design. He's actually designed 3 websites before. Not a ton of them but each one has their steps and they turned out very nice looking.

Another question. If we went about doing those things. What is the best way to get the word out. Newspapers, craigslist...? Do we at all have to be registered as a business or something? For example, if my hubby gets good at the designing and gets a lot of business?


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

My dp used to teach guitar lessons specifically in technique, to beginners and intermediate players, but he has never had formal schooling. He is not great with theory either, being an intuitive player more than anything- someone who plays "by ear", composes and retains compositions by memory, etc.... He'll likely be setting up a teaching gig again soon, since it's well within his abilities (he's been playing for over 20 years and he's very good, but lack of self-confidence and chiding that good guitarists are a dime-a-dozen, successfully convinced him not to pursue his music.  ), it bring instant cash, provides him with contacts, social satisfaction, and accomplishment with his passion, even though ultimately, the best expression of his abilities would be song-writing. I hope he ends up doing that. He is honestly very good at what he does, but to him, it feels too common to take the unending awe and compliments when he does play for others seriously.

So much of unjobbing for us right now is correcting limiting and untrue beliefs about ourselves.

Also, even if your dp doesn't teach language formally, he can be a conversational coach for people wanting to learn English and who want to speak the languages he does. He could offer to fill out forms for non-English speaking people who need assistance doing paperwork, or editing/proof-reading essays and academic papers from college/university students who need to write their thoughts in English but have a hard time doing so. I think language assistance in a multi-cultural society is probably a gold-mine. I can write a mean essay in English, but if I were studying in another non-English-speaking country, I would gladly pay to have my essays translated properly so that my understanding would be made clear.

I think you could do a lot with language and music. Also, if you are homeschooling, you could do tiny-tots music lessons with several children at a time, then a beginner class and intermediate students could come for group lessons and/or individual lessons. If we didn't live so far out of town, we would definitely offer this to homeschoolers. Public schoolers would need to come in the evenings, which would be very disruptive to our life. If weekends were okay for you, you could teach public schoolers then, though.

I think you have lots of viable options. Trust is the biggest issue for us- trust in our abilities and in society to welcome us. It's crazy to assume anything other than that we are able and welcome, but there you have it; we're working on this in ourselves. It's exciting and scary at the same time. Like a roller coaster. I just don't want to miss the fun, if you know what I mean. I cherish this life, and I want to truly live it!


----------



## lovelylisa

See (this is going to sound pathetic) but I can't even figure out what skills I have to be able to pull this off. Music, yeah, I played for years, but not enough to teach anyone anything other than basics. The only thing I can really do is write, more or less


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

There can be a significant distinction between self-employment and unjobbing.

You are human, so it is unlikely that you have only one ability to offer. The questions are:

a) how do you leverage what you do already;

b) and/or how do you acquire leverage-able skills;

c) and/or which ones.

I think if you take stock of what you already know and do, it will show up quite an impressive list. You do not have to choose just one thing; you are no better off by doing so than you would be with a job. Jobs isolate particular skills and cause repetitive motion/thought/stagnation injuries to life, imo, so choosing something I do already, or worse, something I really love, and turning it into a job (albeit one that I own), just doesn't solve the problem for me. I won't retain my passion for long that way. I will have made myself a job. I don't want that, and I'm not ashamed of that.

That's me, and my list of interests is unusually long. I have on my list such a diversity of income generating work, that it is going to be necessary for me to decide how often and in what capacity I will enjoy each activity. Some may end up being things I do for others without remuneration. Others, I will seek remuneration for. Some I may do once per month, some once per week, and others seasonally, or just for my family or myself. They are on the list because I can do them, and they are all viable for producing in some capacity. I choose what capacity based on my values.

I just figured out today, because I was curious, that my dp can work 16 hours per week teaching guitar at the going rate, and earn more income than he does working 40 hours of grueling shiftwork, which is emotionally exhausting, soul-destroying, family straining, and worse. He could start next month if he drummed up the clientele. In fact, he could start even if he didn't earn more. He could just start and gradually build up clientele while gradually reducing his job hours.

If he worked two days at that, and I worked two days, too, we could double our present income in four days of work per week! With no job! He has the requisite equipment, enjoys teaching, and the drive is half that of his job, so he'd pocket even more from using less gasoline, less wear on the vehicle, and he'd be home for dinner. Right now, he's away for 14 hours for his 12 hr shifts. A huge bonus for him is the built-in opportunity to rub shoulders with other musicians, talk shop, and jam, which totally thrills him. 

It's ludicrous to not do this, but again, trusting oneself to take full responsibility is the issue. I cannot and would not force him, of course, but even though he has everything to gain, and nothing to lose. Presently, even though the job security is not really secure at all, and the paycheque not guaranteed, he hasn't sent out an email to the list of every registered homeschooling family in the city (he has it). I think he will, but after I showed him the figures today, I think he was a bit star-struck, so he may need a day or two to work it out in his own mind.

Our minds are powerful; use them for good, lol.  You absolutely have more than one skill. Absolutely.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> ...
> 
> Our minds are powerful; use them for good, lol.  You absolutely have more than one skill. Absolutely.


This is great to read. I always feel like I have none or maybe one skill to offer. As someone who wants to never go back to working 52+ hours a week, I really need to get out of the mindset that I have nothing to offer and into the mindset that I do indeed have more than one skill. I;m going to go write up a list soon so I can make it visible and stop delaying myself due to this mindset. Thanks.


----------



## meandk0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> There can be a significant distinction between self-employment and unjobbing.
> 
> You are human, so it is unlikely that you have only one ability to offer. The questions are:
> 
> a) how do you leverage what you do already;
> 
> b) and/or how do you acquire leverage-able skills;
> 
> c) and/or which ones.
> 
> I think if you take stock of what you already know and do, it will show up quite an impressive list. You do not have to choose just one thing; you are no better off by doing so than you would be with a job. Jobs isolate particular skills and cause repetitive motion/thought/stagnation injuries to life, imo, so choosing something I do already, or worse, something I really love, and turning it into a job (albeit one that I own), just doesn't solve the problem for me. I won't retain my passion for long that way. I will have made myself a job. I don't want that, and I'm not ashamed of that.
> 
> That's me, and my list of interests is unusually long. I have on my list such a diversity of income generating work, that it is going to be necessary for me to decide how often and in what capacity I will enjoy each activity. Some may end up being things I do for others without remuneration. Others, I will seek remuneration for. Some I may do once per month, some once per week, and others seasonally, or just for my family or myself. They are on the list because I can do them, and they are all viable for producing in some capacity. I choose what capacity based on my values.
> 
> I just figured out today, because I was curious, that my dp can work 16 hours per week teaching guitar at the going rate, and earn more income than he does working 40 hours of grueling shiftwork, which is emotionally exhausting, soul-destroying, family straining, and worse. He could start next month if he drummed up the clientele. In fact, he could start even if he didn't earn more. He could just start and gradually build up clientele while gradually reducing his job hours.
> 
> If he worked two days at that, and I worked two days, too, we could double our present income in four days of work per week! With no job! He has the requisite equipment, enjoys teaching, and the drive is half that of his job, so he'd pocket even more from using less gasoline, less wear on the vehicle, and he'd be home for dinner. Right now, he's away for 14 hours for his 12 hr shifts. A huge bonus for him is the built-in opportunity to rub shoulders with other musicians, talk shop, and jam, which totally thrills him.
> 
> It's ludicrous to not do this, but again, trusting oneself to take full responsibility is the issue. I cannot and would not force him, of course, but even though he has everything to gain, and nothing to lose. Presently, even though the job security is not really secure at all, and the paycheque not guaranteed, he hasn't sent out an email to the list of every registered homeschooling family in the city (he has it). I think he will, but after I showed him the figures today, I think he was a bit star-struck, so he may need a day or two to work it out in his own mind.
> 
> Our minds are powerful; use them for good, lol.  You absolutely have more than one skill. Absolutely.


would you mind posting your list, if it's not too personal?


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Okay, so it is scary for me to post a list because it is not refined yet, and this would be my first public expression of it. I want to begin and see which things are best for us, and then begin the process of culling from there, so the list is very long, but it won't be after the first year. So, here goes. And sorry about the vagueness of some of it. I have drawings, but I'd rather make the stuff than share the drawings.  Oh, and this is art and handcraft-heavy because that's what I enjoy doing in larger scale than say, cooking, even though I do expend much personal time and energy doing it. I will use Etsy and the myriad (really- it's amazing) markets, galleries and fairs to peddle my work.

Our work:

- weekly column in local paper (one editor confirmed interest in my pitch and will be discussing with other editor this week; I'll know soon) I've never been remunerated for writing before. Dp wants to do this too.

- botanical illustrations for a local farmer's community cookbook (waiting on assignment specs; confirmed work)

- ink and gouache fine art paintings

- encaustic and/or wax paste paintings

- oil paintings

- commissioned ink portraits in a style I developed on my own a few years ago

- pallet-wood furniture and accessories with artistic embellishment

- handmade dulcimers and children's stringed instruments- possibly also using hardwoods from pallets- retail hardwood is hard to obtain here, so pallets are the easiest way to go.

- coiled baskets of various sizes and materials

- beeswax candles

- wool-filled household accessories

- rag rugs

- loom-knitted hats made from high-end wool/silk

- high-end stuffed toys of unique designs that we've worked on

- artistic guitar/banjo straps

- hand-painted drum sticks (there is a disproportionate number of musicians here relative to the gen. pop.)

- tanned rabbit hides either plain (large community of fur crafters here) or made into something (we'll have rabbits come spring)

- live herbs in gift baskets/pots, SCOBYs, and fresh Kombucha for the farmer's market

- miniature kites, pinwheels, and face-painting at the farmer's market

- high end mobiles for home decor and window hangings

- medieval-style cloaks for children made from repurposed wool

- finish novel, several childrens books, and the other four books I've written but need to edit and refine, then approach publishers

- sell a pig (we'll be raising two piglets this year: one for our consumption, and the other for a surreal amount of cash given how easy and inexpensive they are to raise.

- possibly sell overstock of meat rabbits

- film our progress as we transform our home area into a functional homestead (anything locally produced here- books, films, etc...- sells quickly; there's a huge local-loyalty and also tourist interest in how we live here.)

- fine art sculptures- metal, glass, wood, etc...

- two 8 hr days of guitar lessons/week (dp; I play ukulele and I'm a beginner)

- play gigs and yearly festival

- build pretty chicken coops for city folk (new regulations allow chickens for the first time since they banned it decades ago), compost bins, dog houses and rabbit hutches

- collect and resell excellent quality/condition books

- wooden toys and practice swords

- once/week primal lunch at market kitchen that draws locals for locally produced, organic food (this would be a triple purpose activity: lovely, huge commercial kitchen use for our children to participate much more easily than at home, meet and visit with lots of like-minded folk, and make cash)

There's more, I'm sure. I just pulled out six pages from three different attempts at making the list and compiled most of it here. We're building a blacksmithing forge this summer. Most of what I have listed, we could start doing today. We couldn't go on for long without sales to amass more materials, but we could start.

We live where the possibilities are really wide open. There is no saturated market here, but a large enough population to support almost any endeavour. And we have twice yearly tourism. We'd be rich of we opened an art supplies store. There are oodles of artists here, and we all ship our supplies in. Crazy. I don't want a job, though- not even one that I own. Plus, we don't have the capital to buy the supplies anyway.

So, there it is. 

If anyone else is willing to post lists, it might be fun to encourage one another. 

ETA: the column and book illustration stuff just came about in the last few days since I decided to do this. They were not previous engagements.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> ...
> 
> Our minds are powerful; use them for good, lol.  You absolutely have more than one skill. Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great to read. I always feel like I have none or maybe one skill to offer. As someone who wants to never go back to working 52+ hours a week, I really need to get out of the mindset that I have nothing to offer and into the mindset that I do indeed have more than one skill. I;m going to go write up a list soon so I can make it visible and stop delaying myself due to this mindset. Thanks.
Click to expand...

 It will be so awesome to live freely with your little bundle (with a great name)! I remember before I was married, looking at a list of things that someone else was doing and thinking as I read along, "I could do that! And that, and that, and...". My dp is probably sick of hearing me say that the only difference between us and people succeeding at what they want to do, is that they are doing it.

Having read the autobiographcal anecdotes of various people doing it, it firstly amazed me how ordinary they were. They have fears, setbacks, and didn't know everything about their work before they started (entrepreneur rule number 1, which I think only serves to dissuade otherwise capable people from doing what they want to do; we can all learn, even while doing). But then I saw their courage and it was that quality alone that set them apart in my eyes, and made them extraordinary. But I don't think the deliberate life is only for an elite class; it's for anyone who wants it and then acts accordingly, which takes courage in a culture that truly believes college=job=money=success, then you retire when you're spent. That's just not for me. And that sequence is no guarantee, either, but it doe set up the potential for false hope, false identities, and worse: the obliteration of individual creativity and ingenuity through productivity. If we aren't built to make things, do stuff, and enjoy the process, then we are incorrectly built. We're not ants. We're human beings. So we should stop acting like ants.


----------



## frugalmama

I have no idea there was a NAME for what I do!

I jokingly call myself a professional shopper - I thrift and coupon shop to make a living. Anything free after coupons or sales cheap enough to make a profit that we won't use goes in my yard sales, anything I see while out thrift shopping that I can make a profit on gets sold on ebay or craigslist. My goal is to get my house paid off ASAP, then I can just live off my yard sales.

I used to sell books online for a living in college, but now the market had dropped quite a bit so I only sell through buyback sites - less hassle and less work. Pay isn't as good though.


----------



## Lillitu

I have been an unjobber for quite some time now- I have a pet sitting business that specializes in parrots. Our busiest times are winter holidays and summer vacations, other times of year it is slow.

I have also done other things, too- working under the table for several people and their small businesses (carefully negotiating boundaries and being careful never to always answer their calls every time they call- that is a recipe for little pay and too much work!), making things and selling them, and also finding things to sell on ebay. I have friends who get free new products at their companies, so I get to sell things that they give me sometimes.

I love the being my own boss thing. I used to own my own webstore- and hope to open another place one day (brick and mortar, a sustainability and permaculture embracing restaurant and general store).


----------



## Thystle

This also is my goal this year.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> I have no idea there was a NAME for what I do!
> 
> I jokingly call myself a professional shopper - I thrift and coupon shop to make a living. Anything free after coupons or sales cheap enough to make a profit that we won't use goes in my yard sales, anything I see while out thrift shopping that I can make a profit on gets sold on ebay or craigslist. My goal is to get my house paid off ASAP, then I can just live off my yard sales.
> 
> I used to sell books online for a living in college, but now the market had dropped quite a bit so I only sell through buyback sites - less hassle and less work. Pay isn't as good though.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really able to make enough money to pay your monthly bills just by doing that? I've bought from thrift stores and resold on eBay for money, but it hasn't been enough to be my sole source of income (and my boyfriend smokes, so we definitely can't sell pretty much anything!  ). I feel like eBay is dying off, honestly. What do you think?
> 
> I bought my boyfriend an amazing book called "The Art of Non-Conformity" that I'm reading too, and I love it. I highly recommend it to people reading this thread.
Click to expand...

 I do pretty well, last year I made $4k just from yard sales. Ebay I'm just getting back into - I've been using just craigslist for ages, but craigslist here really isn't selling as well as it used to.

The book buyback sites you definitely can, if you have good thrift shops and a cell with internet. I just shipped out 40 books sold for a total of $125, and those were just old ones from when I sold on half.com that I was decluttering.

I guess it depends on how much you need to live on - I can live comfy on $12k a year, and that will go down to $5k when my house gets paid off. Yes, it's below the poverty level, but we have everything we need and enough to make ends meet.


----------



## Lillitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> I bought my boyfriend an amazing book called "The Art of Non-Conformity" that I'm reading too, and I love it. I highly recommend it to people reading this thread.


I will add that to my list, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> I do pretty well, last year I made $4k just from yard sales. Ebay I'm just getting back into - I've been using just craigslist for ages, but craigslist here really isn't selling as well as it used to.
> 
> The book buyback sites you definitely can, if you have good thrift shops and a cell with internet. I just shipped out 40 books sold for a total of $125, and those were just old ones from when I sold on half.com that I was decluttering.
> 
> I guess it depends on how much you need to live on - I can live comfy on $12k a year, and that will go down to $5k when my house gets paid off. Yes, it's below the poverty level, but we have everything we need and enough to make ends meet.


Wow, you ARE a frugal mama! I envy your ability and aspirations.


----------



## lovelylisa

That was really super helpful... I have some thinking to do


----------



## janinemh

Subbing. This is my dream for DH and I. I'm currently building my practice as a Certified Nutritional Therapist--not making much money yet but loving the work. I think one of the biggest things for DH is the confidence factor---trusting that he can do something he loves and actually bring in an income. I struggle with this too but I'm getting over it since I have found work that feels like play and, when I put myself out there, I am getting a good response.


----------



## earthworm

This is our dream as well.

We both lack confidence and energy. It feels like we also lack time, but I think the lack of energy thing just makes it feel that way. He might lose his job soon (the company he works for was recently and rather suddenly taken over by another) which I guess would be a great time to just go for it. My husband is artistically (actually graduated with a degree in painting from a great school) and musically inclined so he would love to do more of that. I don't really have any talents or skills that I can think of, to be honest. I'm even pretty horrible at being frugal! I'm trying to learn though.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

From my list in post #65:

Quote:


> - botanical illustrations for a local farmer's community cookbook (waiting on assignment specs; confirmed work)


I had the specs meeting yesterday, and it's not just botanical illustrations; it's everything! I'm illustrating the whole book!!! I'll be doing 100 drawings of various things ranging from a garlic bulb to the process of eviscerating a chicken, so the drawings will vary in complexity. They are going to print April 1st, so my drawings are due by March 31st. Sooo excited!

I'm amazed that just becoming open to doing this has already yielded two paying opportunities. I think I may not be on MDC as much now; I have over 100 hours of drawing to do and hopefully the column specs come this week too. 

ETA: 82 days, 100 drawings...

Is it helpful to post as I make progress here, or might it be annoying to others? I just thought if I post as opportunities open up for me, as I accomplish things on my list, it could be encouraging to others beginning like I am, and real when I post what hasn't worked for me. So, I guess unless the consensus is that it's annoying, I'll just quote my list items from #65 with the results as I make them happen.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Pariah, thanks! 

I wanted to do a gentle dayhome, too, but then we kept having babies and we were the dayhome, lol.

Would you mind sharing what your other projects are? A record label sounds really neat, and I have absolutely no idea what that entails. My dp is toying with the idea of publishing; is a label a similar undertaking?


----------



## Momsteader

Pariah, before you dream too big....check your state laws. Many states that allow vax exemptions for school do NOT allow them for daycares!!! They consider daycares a different category and not exemptable. Just a simple call to the licensing agency and requesting the regs and reading for yourself you can figure it out.

Preggie, love to see your updates!! Your list helped me brainstorm my list!  I'm not 'artsy' at all, but I can sew and do quite a few other things that I wouldn't have thought of, had I not read your list. So thank you very, very much for posting it!!!!!!

I can't remember if I just subbed to this thread, or if I posted an intro....so I'll write again  I am on my way to MT in a few short weeks to my new little 'ranchette'. (It's only 6 acres, so not quite sure what to call it as 'ranches' in Montana are thousands of acres LOL). But, we're going to be doing some 'homesteading' and definitely unjobbing! I have done craft shows in the past and will do those again once I am all settled in.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## Momsteader

Awesome Pariah! Here, you cannot legally care for your kids plus more than 2 unrelated children without being registered/licensed as a daycare! Very strict. And technically if you do any care, you're supposed to notify them and be listed as a 'legally unregistered provider'.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

So yay!

I have been working at my 100 drawing contract for a book on preparing and preserving the harvest for winter, and just received an email to reprint my as-of-yet-incomplete drawings for a city project. My drawings, if the council approves of the proposal, will be turned into pretty signs that will be permanent installations in the city's gardens around town. The initiative is to plant edible gardens, so my drawings are right in line, which is why I received the email from one of the organisers of the project (everyone knows everyone here; there are 24,000 people living here, so word travels fast).

Anyway, I'm so thrilled. Will post again when I know for sure whether it'll happen. 

Hope you don't mind the play-by-play. I always look for people's descriptions of how things go before they've been tidied up for publication, and it is very hard to find such things, so I'm trying to do that here for anyone else who might want to know exactly what a journey like this might look like.

I hope everyone else is making progress, too! Please post!


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> ...
> 
> Our minds are powerful; use them for good, lol.  You absolutely have more than one skill. Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great to read. I always feel like I have none or maybe one skill to offer. As someone who wants to never go back to working 52+ hours a week, I really need to get out of the mindset that I have nothing to offer and into the mindset that I do indeed have more than one skill. I;m going to go write up a list soon so I can make it visible and stop delaying myself due to this mindset. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be so awesome to live freely with your little bundle (with a great name)! I remember before I was married, looking at a list of things that someone else was doing and thinking as I read along, "I could do that! And that, and that, and...". My dp is probably sick of hearing me say that the only difference between us and people succeeding at what they want to do, is that they are doing it.
> 
> Having read the autobiographcal anecdotes of various people doing it, it firstly amazed me how ordinary they were. They have fears, setbacks, and didn't know everything about their work before they started (entrepreneur rule number 1, which I think only serves to dissuade otherwise capable people from doing what they want to do; we can all learn, even while doing). But then I saw their courage and it was that quality alone that set them apart in my eyes, and made them extraordinary. But I don't think the deliberate life is only for an elite class; it's for anyone who wants it and then acts accordingly, which takes courage in a culture that truly believes college=job=money=success, then you retire when you're spent. That's just not for me. And that sequence is no guarantee, either, but it doe set up the potential for false hope, false identities, and worse: the obliteration of individual creativity and ingenuity through productivity. If we aren't built to make things, do stuff, and enjoy the process, then we are incorrectly built. We're not ants. We're human beings. So we should stop acting like ants.
Click to expand...

That is very true! The only difference is that they're actually doing it and I'm sitting here wishing I could. Not anymore! I have one more week of this work,

It does amaze me how these people are just like me, just like us. I always think they have this extra bit that I don't but really the only difference is that they are doing and not sitting. You are right though. It will be awesome! I'm nervous but I am totally committed now. I have to do this cause there's really nothing else I should be doing.

I expect it will be tough to get going and to get to the financial level that I'm leaving behind but I'd much rather work at it this way. I'm excited!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

You guys are awesome! People after my own heart. You're giving me courage, to think of ways I could approach unjobbing (I have heard the term - I have a book called, "How to Make a Living Without a Job"). I'm being pressured to get a rat-race job bc my kids and I have been living in a couple of travel trailers in my sil back yard. I'm sure she is very tired of having us here. I don't have a vehicle to get to any rat race job, though (I'm in a rural area), even if I wanted one.

Just knowing I'm not alone - and reading the updates in your stories helps so much. Thanks.


----------



## greenacresmama

Life embrace-rs! I am with you! Living here in Hawaii (and moving to the East Coast, but don't know where yet) I have been embracing a lot of living and food growing. It is amazing to grow our own. I think the most incredible feeling is picking fruit from a tree, season after season. I think I am with a lot of you about the truths about how much I need to live and breath. I went outside the other night at midnight naked because my dear son 3.5 yrs old has been really stubborn about wearing clothing. It was really mind blowing. I have studied Biology (B.A) and really passionate elective subjects, while Biology was my main love, learning about other passions really helped me grow. I have gone from mainstream (with DH, rocky, eek) and totally been feeling more crunchy as life goes on. He had a rough year last year at his job and his mother died.. I also had a rough year too finishing up cancer cure (YAY!.. not the kind that took my hair, but my thyroid.) It really landed us thinking so much, praying dearly and hugging each other often.. "Banana Pancakes" by Jack Johnson and "Better Together" came up often. So many things changed and changed. So now, here I am like a crazy person feeling what it is like to be naked to try to understand my kids..yep.. duh.. we are animals. http://www.oprah.com/health/Lessons-for-Living-Longer <---- I read up on this stuff, and eating more raw food, lots of raw food in my health case.. but really.. look at this list! IT IS US!!! ))) I think that so much of what is all tied up in these systems.. these go to buildings.. break for lunch.. get a sitter.. run to class. Why? I mean at that very point I feel like I really may no longer, but sure if I want to some day when my kids are older, get a degree. I got Life! Habitat!

What was it like? It was cold, but I wanted to wait like 5 minutes.First I felt like a total animal, I looked around like I was looking for other animals, but more like imagining if like really big ones were there (did not like that). I put my hands in the dirt and smelled it. I chewed on some basil (kind of not cool because you should always wash your harvest very well and vinegar isn't bad). I was totally astonished..a feeling that I still really don't have words for. I got my DH out of bed and got him naked (under a blanket) and told him outside. "We are ALIVE!" All this Harvard and everything can be a really stressful distraction.. We are animals, we need food and family. This is what the longevity cultures have! Habitat! " He told me I was nuts and went to bed.

But later all this week we talked and some point I kind of broke down about it. I mean... There is a crunchy conflict going on but he turned to me and told me I was beautiful and he would love me no matter what and also after meeting me after a divorce from a jet-setter (in a flower shop buying roses for another date ) he has been living more and longing for bigger dreams. I feel like I am turning into a true hippie. Not sure about the leg hair yet, but I totally love friends that care that so much about living and the earth to have hair.. or about being natural. It is frustrating because he is very Conservative, yet provident and frugal. Really? I think he is kind of a closet hippie. He wants so badly to be popular with every league of men...but tonight at a beach campfire he told me the only thing he prays for the most and every day is that we are happy, healthy and together. He would be pinned a geek hippie with a small love for vehicles, world news (i know), travel, tea, yoga, hiking, volunteering, but most of all being a great father, why we had an amazing first date is we just spilled all our dreams out, dream home, dream life, etc). He has shown me when truly talking to him that he really wants to play music, make things from wood, and maybe write a novel.. way more than banking, but I feel like he may use is MBA for something green. Living here so close to nature, we have been having so many sustainable inventions (sorry can't share yet.. we are seriously getting up and running but the green market is so important and so raw! They need all of us and China to rocks this green thing!) that maybe no one has ever thought of before. And ETSY? We love Etsy! I think that as time goes on, people will fall in love more and more.. it is amazing how many of my friends have never even heard of it.. I thought I told them, but we had 2 Christmases in a row with Etsy and now it is getting popular around here. I love Etsy. It is spiritual having a collection of handmade toys and a Christmas of them!

I have plans to unschool/homeschool with a lot of nature, library, and as many free programs I can find. DH has been very clear about joining us and clear that having rich experience with real books and classes (child led) will be the way to go.

Relocating is proving to the be either a miracle that will soon be answered (sold house but planning a trip to find home around family and staying with family, but we are providing the money for traveling and food with house sale..well actually all of our stuff we sold = income.) I hope to get a Road trek (van like RV but not huge) and get us setup that way until we find home..but.. so.. I am finding that a community that, well, has a spirit of going green, but really? It is more about the organic food. People going back to their roots. Sometimes, sure Organic can be for a few, but the way it just sort of trickles out into the system makes me feel more comfortable being a very frugal person. We will one day have a home... I guess what I am trying to say is.. I am not sure if we are moving to a really crunchy place where I can walk and encourage veggie grown gift giving, solar ovens, greenhouses going up like barns for the Amish.. is around my family in not so crunchy places.. I am not sure.. I love my family I mean I love them dearly! But the New England area is just lighting up with Organic Food! I am however considering TN over Asheville NC for the first time because I am unsure I can afford to un job in a mountain town.... It is kind of the thing about lifestyle.. I am unsure that we can afford a great lifestyle with pretty mountains vs. organic farms and u-pic farms out the back door and in Abundance.. Not sure where it is though.

I really like the daycare idea! I was thinking of a creative space kind of place where people can rent out a portion of our home or something, for gatherings and since we are really against plastics and love the earthy decor (and artsy).. we may be able to bring some Honolulu/Chinatown/West Coast Vibe into a place.. but Honolulu has a very transition feel to it.. it actually brings more people together from all paths on life, so.. just thinking. I was also thinking of having teen nights there because they really need a healthy and safe place to manifest their dreams and a stage in the community, not just a school or church, but a place to hang art and have a showing, also amps to sing out all they want, a dance floor, but no drinks other than coffee, smoothies, and teas. I think concessions would ultimately pay for it, but cover would be the best way. DH is great at building and I am really getting awesome at holistic design. It could work?! The thing that makes it more of a possibility is if a few people get together that want to unjob together. I am feeling like the crunchier places may be the place to look for this. I also like the idea of running a crunchy parents co-op, where the workers get great prices.. The thing I am seeing about building one of these places is that I will share the work with other parents just like us, or grandparents, etc. and that way we can be free-er than running it all alone.

I am getting scared that if I move far from my sisters' towns that I will not be getting the point of family.. but those sisters' also live in that place because of their job or school and I am having a really hard time talking to them about how off the grid I want to raise my family and I DON"T want to start a new movement in an area where people are kind of stunned when they see me in flowing organic dresses (dreams to be realized soon, I wish!) because I am worried that if I really let that get to me, it will shape me and I will feel so censored.

Not that you are all going to change your look, but sometimes I think that the whole frugal thing is going to have its way with us. We are also trying to teach our kids to be take-out ware free, and all kinds of noticeable - bend out of your way (or relearn) stuff and I want it to go smoothly. I want to make all my own house cleaners, soaps, gifts, hopefully clothing (and very little), have very little furniture (actually love sacs are going to be fun for our kids! and we think these can move outside easily, or upstairs, etc) and one large plate like they do in Morocco where everybody eats in a circle on the floor and dips bread in a dish (once in awhile sounds like a dream! But totally the one dish set per person. All celebrations will be decorated with as much ground found nature as possible and some cuttings.. I think art supplies and musical instruments are going to be our biggest things.. also health insurance.. still even checking out Mass because they have a public system that you pay for. Not sure though.. totally need it.. so much thinking of working at Whole Foods, but that is not always green or easy.

The countryside is where I see something big. Like life. Sometimes I think that way, but then I want to walk most places. The small town, if it had a co-op from local farmers on Main street, a local farm to table restaurant and a library, with a park for a waterway near by is my ultimate dream. I would walk into town and probably plan play dates for the kids where we put on neighborhood plays or did other kind of focused stuff or just celebrated the passions everyone has. I would be willing to try off the grid living as much as possible. Sometimes I think it is also a balance.. No stimulants bought outside the home, no light but candles at night (most times), no washing your clothes for one load a week, or you hand wash it in the bathroom sink.

traveling is going to be the most creative and that is where I think unjobbing is the most direct way to this... I was thinking of really hanging out with my family from Jan-Mar and having a Christmas with them then and keeping our little Christmas with just us (and my mom if she wanted to come over, but really no fanfare..but lots of handmade) Also, there really isn't a lot of harvest during that time in America, so shopping where they shop, etc and not picking from our garden, co-op, market, would be fine. I am not sure how well this could go..It is cold, we would be RVing, but living a lot with them? Brother in law is so picky about space.. hmm.. maybe sis and I can plan projects during this time?

Other option is moving to Loudon County where a friend is totally like me and even have the same age and sex kids as us! She is also a closet hippie and a close corporate friend, grows most of her own food, cans, bakes bread, and is totally frugal. Her family and I Skype! That is really meaningful to me and I understand with a friend like that we can grow other things and share them, also help on planting day, etc, etc.

I am so sorry I rambled!


----------



## greenacresmama

I found this today... It might have been the first film that got me thinking (saw it a long time ago). I know in the end he gets his job back and gets a promotion, but the guide to the movie on the second disc clearly said that it was meant to get families closer. Very fitting for my family anyway.. I love it when Michael gives back the tuppins.






Also this website.. I know it is about homeschooling/unschooling and that is totally *kind of* off topic, but the booklist this man wrote is very interesting to me. Sort of hits two spots at once for me rather than reading a book about unjobbing (maybe because I am not searching for employment ideas to do at home, but more of the reason why it *is* so important) look at the first 4 titles:

http://www.skylarksings.com/books/

I read the "original seeker" one and DH did too. It was so great. I am interested in reading a little more on Holt and Gatto, but I also am seeing the beauty in love and happiness as a foundation for my kids and I just want to take a break and focus on that moment.. trying to be open and loving and not carrying around heavy ideas about "systems" in my head, but more like "oh look! a butterfly!" Soule Mama's books are the next ones I am planning on reading.. just want more inspiration for having fun!

I also got involved in this.. totally by the seat of my pants with my single mother friend, just because she needed some "community" to get it started. We already have so many people and ideas coming together and not really holding it away from schoolers, but we also really want a homeschool connection to be made...When you get it on the level of homeschooling, parents get really involved and take ownership.. I guess it is a step up from playdates... mom led classes, we all take turns, we all share what and when we can.. So there are no fees.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rainbowtribehomeschooling/

Cheers!


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenacresmama*
> 
> I found this today... It might have been the first film that got me thinking (saw it a long time ago). I know in the end he gets his job back and gets a promotion, but the guide to the movie on the second disc clearly said that it was meant to get families closer. Very fitting for my family anyway.. I love it when Michael gives back the tuppins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this website.. I know it is about homeschooling/unschooling and that is totally *kind of* off topic, but the booklist this man wrote is very interesting to me. Sort of hits two spots at once for me rather than reading a book about unjobbing (maybe because I am not searching for employment ideas to do at home, but more of the reason why it *is* so important) look at the first 4 titles:
> 
> http://www.skylarksings.com/books/
> 
> I read the "original seeker" one and DH did too. It was so great. I am interested in reading a little more on Holt and Gatto, but I also am seeing the beauty in love and happiness as a foundation for my kids and I just want to take a break and focus on that moment.. trying to be open and loving and not carrying around heavy ideas about "systems" in my head, but more like "oh look! a butterfly!" Soule Mama's books are the next ones I am planning on reading.. just want more inspiration for having fun!
> 
> I also got involved in this.. totally by the seat of my pants with my single mother friend, just because she needed some "community" to get it started. We already have so many people and ideas coming together and not really holding it away from schoolers, but we also really want a homeschool connection to be made...When you get it on the level of homeschooling, parents get really involved and take ownership.. I guess it is a step up from playdates... mom led classes, we all take turns, we all share what and when we can.. So there are no fees.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rainbowtribehomeschooling/
> 
> Cheers!


David Albert {Author of the book above} is one of the coolest guys you'll ever meet. Our Homeschool group had him speak for our annual conference this past July, and it was great.

I haven't read the book yet - adding it to my library list now.


----------



## mum4vr

Seeking ideas and maybe encouragement (which is funny bc I have done this before, and it was the happiest time in my family's life!)

Unjobbing again after leaving a ministry related teaching job. We moved back to our old digs, and are renting from friends whilst building a permaculture house. I "get" the basics of being resourceful and unjobbing, but my previous leads for "trickle in" income (like substitute teaching) are drying up-- I've had only 2 days in a month, and my tutoring bus. is not picking up yet either-- apprehension is beginning to set in a little.

Also, I am well aware that I can't expect glorious garden produce for at least a year or two (we need time to build compost) bc we'll be gardening fairly depleted soil; it takes time to heal and build it; I don't have a lot of cash for good soil amendments (and thank God for my sheep and my friends! bc sheep bedding can be put onto a garden straight w/o composting and w/o burning it up-- it should help some 'til our compost matures). Our garden, needless to say, usually provides a LOT of our annual food!

I used to keep children in my home, but I think we are too far out in the sticks for that to be practical. Since net access IS available, but slow, I'd entertain any suggestions in that direction, or really any good ideas at all.

blessings to all and tia!


----------



## greenacresmama

I would write a blog about t all, even if you don't publish for a while, get started. Remember you are doing something many people long to do ( I think? Attracted to many) and make toys from found nature and home decor. And in a little milk paint and felt. Sell on etsy. Totally try just trying to sew together little doll houses, widdle small things like hair sticks, fairy doors. Or a doll chair. Try to make something very beautiful from found pieces for party decor, etc.

Best of luck!


----------



## mum4vr

thank you greenacres, for your encouragement. (I'm thinking, me? publish a blog? LOL)

I love doing the types of creative things you mentioned, and it is all part and parcel of the life we live. I never thought of actually realizing any income from this type of creativity, tho. Usually it is the "trickle in" income that allows us to enjoy all the creative fun... reconsidering some of my hobbies now in the light of-- can I possibly realize any income from the things I already enjoy (besides teaching)...


----------



## greenacresmama

I think you can! I also think you can take pictures and even try using the software for making a coloring book and then selling coloring pages.... I am not sure where you find it, but all the nature you have there, it would be neat. I was totally going to buy some sheets and give it to some of my friends for Christmas at 2.00 a sheet, I wanted to buy 12. The seller was on vacation though.

I also wonder about you.. being so tied to the land, to have some sort retreat. I would only do it very small scale and if you live on a road where RVer's can camp? I would surely invite a few people to come without any hook ups for a farm/sheep stay.( Do you also sell the wool? ) The blog could totally help this.. build one platform with a canvas top (tied to trees?) and you could have a tent setting. I would only allow one family at a time or two. If you like it, and it gets going then you can put all the paper work into place and taxes. The only thing that I would have a "screening" are families that practice gentle discipline. I just can't undo that in my kids head, KWIM? I would LOVE a place to camp for a few nights where I felt my children where safe! Camping grounds to me have all kinds of people, wild animals, and all kinds of things that are so in between privacy and safety.. you want to stay near people, but then you have no idea what your kids are going to meet up with. I love nature and farm life.. would totally dig staying at your place. We are actually planning on finding either a minivan or a Class B (tiniest RV) and going to be roaming around from New England down to NC to find our next home and tribe. We have no idea how it is going to go, but if I ever found your land for a tent, I would love to pay $30 a night for no hook-ups or food, and $20 for one day of classes, and then hopefully we could feed or dig for free with our kids the other days.... just a thought. Any art or fiber classes I would pay for too.

I know a blog doesn't sound great but it is a great way to journal, and you can keep it all going, and maybe right a children's book from some of the pictures.. you never know.. also can be used to journal homeschooling for reports.. It works really well as a resource, but ya just keep it light and see if you can keep up.... the give aways and comments.. I can't do that.. but I do keep one.. and it is so hard.. But I have to get on the journalling part..


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

I posted a list of things we're starting, presently doing, or planning to do on page four, #65, if you are interested. 

I have no new updates after the commission (still working at it- everything's due by the end of March), and waiting on city decision about the signs.

In the meanwhile, I've begun learning HTML programming, figured out how to use GIMP and I'm working with some other open source software, because I want to build my own site for all my stuff!  And I love the concept of open source. I'm a total newbie, and I'm also a tech-dinosaur because the flip from analogue to mainstream digital happened within the three years after me in school, and my parents had no interest. So, digital technology is essentially invisible to my brother, where for me, it presents a very visible obstacle, but I have no intention to let that stop me. I learn all the time, so I'll learn this too.

Dp has changed direction in a way. I don't think he's as enthused about the guitar instruction as he was at first, or he's afraid... not sure which, but he's really not internally motivated to go for that, so maybe it's not the best idea even though it would be less strenuous on our family than his (now two) jobs. Sigh. He does have an amazing idea to develop the blog he does into a periodical, and it is probably the best fit for personal work that he'll ever have. I hope he does it because it's really awesome.

I'm really chomping at the bit presently. Time is flying by and I need to have an inventory of fine art and fine crafts for the summer tourist season. I haven't figured out how to do this with five children with me at home 24/7, one of whom is a nursling infant (whom I adore, of course, but I just can't paint/sculpt with her sweet little grabby hands in, well, everything, as they should be, but not very conducive to accomplishing my work as I envision it in my head).

Any updates?


----------



## esg

As far as an update goes, well, I'm now on maternity leave with nothing but time.
Every once in a while I get nervous about not being back at work then I remind myself
that I really am where I want to be. I hadn't liked my work in so long.

I've got a lot of ideas so I'm now able to work them out a bit more. Can't wait till I have something to show for it all.
Luckily I never planned to have an excessive lifestyle so starting with not much fits me. Overall I'm excited.

Hope you all are well and I hope there are other updates.
I'll read back in a little bit to see what everyone is up to too.


----------



## asraidevin

I am unjobbing, hopefully. We've decided I shouldn't go back after my maternity leave is over, but I don't think DH makes enough that we can live from his income. I am a writer and have a couple of novels for sale via Amazon/Smashwords, but they aren't making a ton. But I always have some "scheme" in my mind that I'd like to follow.

For instance, I had the idea of a mom's fitness group walk type thing were we'd take a hike and do some strength training. But I'm not a certified fitness instructor or anything, so i don't know the whole legalities of it.

I'll find something tho.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asraidevin*
> 
> I am unjobbing, hopefully. We've decided I shouldn't go back after my maternity leave is over, but I don't think DH makes enough that we can live from his income. I am a writer and have a couple of novels for sale via Amazon/Smashwords, but they aren't making a ton. But I always have some "scheme" in my mind that I'd like to follow.
> 
> For instance, I had the idea of a mom's fitness group walk type thing were we'd take a hike and do some strength training. But I'm not a certified fitness instructor or anything, so i don't know the whole legalities of it.
> 
> I'll find something tho.


You know, that sounds verymuch like a stroller stride thing. I'm not too sure what they call it but I know there are those kinds of mom groups on meetup.com. Maybe you could talk to one of the organizers in your area and go from there. I don't think they have special training just moms who want to be active and who are willing to trust you.

I think that's a very cool idea. I've looked at starting a mom group but focused more on children activities. I have to wait a while of course. I don't have my own child yet!

Edit: so many errors! I'm typing from my phone!


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Subbing... We are working on similar goals. Dh is buying out the business he is working at and if I did my figures correctly, we could get by on him working 10-20 hours a week. The children and I have about 100 different ideas for other income streams. I've been at home without employment since shortly before I got pregnant with my oldest, who is 10, and have done little things here and there to make money on the side. We are homeschoolers and have the children engaged in working along side us and doing their own projects, rather than lots of workbook, [email protected] type stuff.


We have a large yard that we are going to be transitioning into a garden so we have our own food supply plus would be able to sell any additional produce at my mil's flea market.
We are all learning to craft, stuff for ourselves as well as to sell.
We sell metal and aluminum cans to the salvage yard.
We have sold stuff on Ebay and I have a bunch of speciality books that I am hoping to sell on there soon. 
DH wants to sell more stuff at the flea market.
We both want to write.
My oldest daughter wants to make cooking videos and books.
I plan to become a CBE and do some sort of classes for that.
We do some work for an elderly lady, doing her housecleaning, yard, groceries, etc... Usually 3-4 hours a week.
DH has done other odd jobs for people, like helping out at their farm or plumbing work.
DS wants to do lawn mowing this summer and DD1 thought she could shovel people's sidewalks in the winter.
Lots more ideas coming all the time. Now, we just need to start implementing them.


----------



## asraidevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> You know, that sounds verymuch like a stroller stride thing. I'm not too sure what they call it but I know there are those kinds of mom groups on meetup.com. Maybe you could talk to one of the organizers in your area and go from there. I don't think they have special training just moms who want to be active and who are willing to trust you.
> 
> I think that's a very cool idea. I've looked at starting a mom group but focused more on children activities. I have to wait a while of course. I don't have my own child yet!
> 
> Edit: so many errors! I'm typing from my phone!


Oh the stroller strides thing would be great. I'm in Canada and it seems to be a US based training.

I'd love to do a mom's group as well. I'm also looking at maybe getting materials together and teaching budgeting for the college/high school student. I think it's sad that teens move out on their own with no idea what to do with their money.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asraidevin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> You know, that sounds verymuch like a stroller stride thing. I'm not too sure what they call it but I know there are those kinds of mom groups on meetup.com. Maybe you could talk to one of the organizers in your area and go from there. I don't think they have special training just moms who want to be active and who are willing to trust you.
> 
> I think that's a very cool idea. I've looked at starting a mom group but focused more on children activities. I have to wait a while of course. I don't have my own child yet!
> 
> Edit: so many errors! I'm typing from my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the stroller strides thing would be great. I'm in Canada and it seems to be a US based training.
> 
> I'd love to do a mom's group as well. I'm also looking at maybe getting materials together and teaching budgeting for the college/high school student. I think it's sad that teens move out on their own with no idea what to do with their money.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure if they had that in Canada. Its pretty basic stuff. I've never heard of the organizer having training. The cost of the women joining varies so that could definitely work.
Teen budget course is a great idea. I graduated and worked for a year before college and my sisters and I were actually wondering not long ago what we did with all that money! Definitely help with budgets. That's a great idea. Come to think of it, you really just need some common sense principals to get going. I think it could work!

I need to post my ideas. Maybe that will help me work on them a bit more.


----------



## asraidevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> I wasn't sure if they had that in Canada. Its pretty basic stuff. I've never heard of the organizer having training. The cost of the women joining varies so that could definitely work.Teen budget course is a great idea. I graduated and worked for a year before college and my sisters and I were actually wondering not long ago what we did with all that money! Definitely help with budgets. That's a great idea. Come to think of it, you really just need some common sense principals to get going. I think it could work!I need to post my ideas. Maybe that will help me work on them a bit more.


I'm going to keep looking into the exercise group. You should totally post your ideas. (There's always this "fear" of someone stealing them, but i figure, we need to borrow from each other). It defintly gives me an accountability feeling.

Back to editing while the baby sleeps!


----------



## esg

I'll post them soon. I don't think any of them are like brand new ideas or anything like that so stealing isn't a big fear of mine.
Accountability would be great. I definitely need to get going and having somewhere to work it all out would be good for me.


----------



## frugalmama

Had a yard sale this weekend - wasn't too great but okay. Cold and I didn't have many of my regulars due to it being super bowl weekend. Made $500, plus DD sold $100 in Girl Scout cookies which I'm sure ate into my profits some too.

Not too bad for two days easy work. I have a few people who said they'd be back tomorrow with more cash to get a few more things, so hoping that happens.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## frugalmama

I'm considering going back into selling stuff on Ebay - I've got stuff laying around and need the cash, and I know it worked before.

I really need to get up to making all or most of all the income I need on my own.


----------



## greenacresmama

OKAY! I am here! I am in your house! I am going to get you up and going! Now.. first thing is.. clean your entire house of things that are holding you back... mind clutter.. If you can't let go.. then make the most frequently visited room in your house free of clutter.. you need to open a mind door. Buy or find the prettiest cloth or vintage sheets out there.. go on Ebay or etsy and purchase... put this over your booksheleves of stuff... or anything. Now drag out photos that make you happy.. inspire you.. tape these to a mirror or to the wall. Cut out hearts or buy a two inch heart punch.. tape these to the wall... write something you really want to happen.. be clear and be amazing.. who cares.. 70 million dollars... home with children all the time.. the free school whatever it is. You must go someone very soon and buy a tall prayer candle.. write something on it.. Happy Healthy Together.. something you can pray and feel amazing praying.. this is going to make you stronger. Lite it everyday, do a reverse wish.. every time you light it imagine the universe like a gigantic cloud of love hearing you and then "boom" it spreads out from you and you change the world with every new day just by this one moment. It is going to gain momentum. Listen to happy music "Unwritten" "Feeling Good" "Golden" ... invest in good thoughts.. happy thoughts.. having the power..

Boyfriend smoking.. He has to be totally outside of his element.. He also maybe could use getting super drunk... you have to make him sick of smoking.. he has to smell a half burned one... he has to where an old coat with these in the pockets.. But really.. you guys could use some camping.. He is also not allowed to smoke in the house.. period.. ever again.. He has to realize that it has to be hard.. wicked hard to do that.. you need to also see about getting him out.. away from the TV.... he has to go for a walk everytime he wants to.. it will be hard and he will continue to, but it will be less and less. He can not let go of quitting. He has to give you all the smokes and ask you for one.. if he is all reved up and spewing.. try giving him a shot of liquor.. then sending him for a walk.. it takes a lot of time.. it is very hard.. but he has to try to quit.. everyday.. after two months of trying.. he will finally be free. I promise.. Just don't let him stop trying!

You have to seriously have faith and work on that faith first. That is exactly what happened to me. I did this and had no idea that things were changing and on there way.. it is 1 year since I started and very, very, very real and changed. Keep praying.. make it serious.. as serious as eating. Never let the worry and fear cloud the thinking.. it really does block the good ideas.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## asraidevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> Thank you for that post! I love it, it made me really happy to read!
> 
> I thought over the weekend about cooking...does anyone do it for income? I love cooking and I'm good at it. I know there are moms who sell PDFs of meal plans with recipes and grocery lists from their websites or blogs...do you think people who are too busy to cook or just plain don't want to would hire someone to meal plan (taking their dietary preferences, likes/dislikes into account of course), grocery shop, and cook a week's worth of meals or something like that? I've been doing the freezer meal thing for our house a lot lately and I love being able to pull something out of the freezer the night before and know that I'm freeing up that time I would spend cooking the next evening after being at work all day. I know other people feel that way but I'm not sure if anyone would actually pay for such a service... I feel like I have a decent range of skills to offer...10 years veg/vegan cooking experience, lots of health food knowledge, access to raw/organic dairy products, organic/free range meat and such from a local farm...


I've wanted to do this for years. I read years ago you could get around the commercial kitchen by cooking at the client's house. I never knew how much to charge and if people would eat the same things as we do.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## iris777888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> Maybe I feel particularly bad because I just had a birthday last week. I turned 27 (but I really feel like I'm an unusually responsible and experienced teenager, ha) and I've sat in my office lately and thought, "Am I REALLY expected to do this day in and day out for the next 30+ years? Really?" That is one of the most depressing things ever.


You're right; it is a depressing thought!! And once you get that mentality, it makes it really hard to play along in the typical corporate environment. But you can use it to help motivate you toward what you do want to be doing instead. My husband and I decided it won't work for us, and are now taking steps to make unjobbing happen. In our case though, we've decided to focus heavily on paying down debt as fast as possible first so that we can move towards what we want to do with the rest of our lives without having to worry about recurring monthly payments.

I've been reading The 4-Hour Work Week and a related section in there really struck me where he discusses how 9-5 is so arbitrary! What says that a person needs that much time to do their job? How can it be possible that this is exactly how much time every single person needs to put in when jobs are so different? When I got a new supervisor awhile back she made a comment about "butts in seats" in reference to me being at my desk when I'm meant to start work at 8:00. It just blows my mind that this is a yard stick by which my value as an employee is measured!


----------



## iris777888

There is a person in our area that does the cooking at other people's houses thing that specializes in vegetarian food, also one that makes at her home and delivers as a "personal chef". She also offers like a "dinner party in a box". I think that could be a really good idea if you are a good cook!









As far as pricing, she offers different prices for frozen meals vs. fresh and based off how many servings you order. For instance 4 entrées of 4 servings each, with appropriate side dishes (16 dinners), $240.00 or entrées only, $184.00. I'm sure if you did a Google search for something like 'personal chef' you'd find lots of examples.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## asraidevin

As for the butts in seats, there has been a lot of shift (in some places) to output based preformance. ie you get paid x amount for writing a report, no matter how many hours it takes you. Which is like a freelance style.

Why Work Sucks and How to Fix It: No Schedules, No Meetings, No Joke--the Simple Change That Can Make Your Job Terrific by Cali Ressler
Cali Ressler and Jody Thompson

Is all about Results-Only Work Environment, or not getting paid just to waste your time in the office.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iris777888*
> 
> There is a person in our area that does the cooking at other people's houses thing that specializes in vegetarian food, also one that makes at her home and delivers as a "personal chef". She also offers like a "dinner party in a box". I think that could be a really good idea if you are a good cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as pricing, she offers different prices for frozen meals vs. fresh and based off how many servings you order. For instance 4 entrées of 4 servings each, with appropriate side dishes (16 dinners), $240.00 or entrées only, $184.00. I'm sure if you did a Google search for something like 'personal chef' you'd find lots of examples.


Thanks that's great. I'm off to do some research.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

I'd love to contract cooking!

My dp said we should open a paleo restaurant so there'd be somewhere in town to eat out, but then I reminded him that it would be us cooking, and instead of cooking just for us, we'd be cooking for everyone else, too. And we'd have purchased and indebted ourselves to a job- our job, but a job nonetheless. "Oh yeah," he said.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## NewBeginnings1

Here's my list. It's short, but I've thought a lot about what fuels me. Now I need ideas at how to make it work!

My passion is helping people. Like tutoring elderly on computers. Does anyone unjob with a heart for service?

Others: Math/Algebra (I've tutored in the past), reading, sports (Basketball, Track), also Computers and Excel.


----------



## mum4vr

Hi mamas

Back on w the update, but first:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> I feel so stuck, but I know I shouldn't because we're creative, intelligent, capable people. *I don't know what our deal is...there should be some sort of Unjobbing Mentor program or something...*a successful unjobber can come stay with a family for a month and guide them to an unjobbing lifestyle...


I LOVE it! Unjobbing mentor program! LOL! If only it were true, but I guess we each get to learn by the "bumps and bruises method."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> ...Maybe we're lacking confidence in ourselves, maybe we know too many people who are telling us to give up what we love and do "real" work, etc etc... I feel like it shouldn't be this difficult. I don't make a huge amount of money so I feel like it shouldn't be too hard to match that...


Keep your head up, and ease up on yourselves







I get that response whether re me or others (funny how sometimes those who talk about getting "real" work often don't lump me in that category in their minds, and it ticks me off when they gripe to me about others who have a very similar existance to my own... but I digress). Just keep in mind that unjobbers and RHer are the ones who have a REAL job, a REAL life... human beings were not designed to be chained to a desk 40+ hours a week (or worse)!

TY much frugalmama for the motivation!

Pariah, I too just had a birthday (I wonder how many aquarians are in this thread, LOL!) And birthdays can make us think. Just keep the thoughts on the possibilities available to us (you may have to remind me of this as well c: )

[just got interrupted by PROOF POSITIVE of what I am saying here-- my friend- the one we rent from while we're building- said he had a b-day gift for me, had me follow him to the door, told me to walk toward the bonfire-- a leftover from celebrating their son's 16th today as well-- and then closed the door after I walked out, but he stayed inside. My children were sitting watching the fire die singing "Thank You, LORD" and other camp songs; my gift was joining them in a beautiful fleeting moment and living in it in appreciation. Evidences of REAL working and living all around c: I hate to think how if I had "real" work and had to go in for overtime early tomorrow am, I'd have been more likely to call out the door for them to come get ready for bed-- I may have missed it-- and so very many beauties like it]

So-- the unjobbing update here is: we bought the 10 acres, the drill stems are at the mechanic getting torched, cleaned and wd-40ed (they were badly rusted together... and apart), the well drilling rig is at a dif mechanic getting the carburator checked, the fencing material is in the back of my van tearing little holes in the carpet (!)-- I treat all my vehicles like trucks, sheesh, I should just get one!--, there is a clerical snafu re who owned the land I just bought (either the man I paid for it or his alcoholic nephew! gah!) but he's on it for me, I have a handshake agreement w another homeschooling mom's 12 yo to split an order of 100 quail in june-- I'll pay the shipping, he'll look after them while we're at church camp, and we each get 50 birds, there are 5 baby lambs in my friend's flock that I care for including a set of the sweetest little twins ever, we're successfully hand-milking the ewes and made our first batch of authentic sheep milk dry ricotta, and it was amazing! we barely got a taste before it was scarfed!, and MY ewe is as wide as she is long, and although I feel little hoovesies kicking her sides, no lambs yet for me c: OH! and some college kids are planning to be here in 3 weeks to help put up a cob house and we haven't even fenced out the "nephew's" cattle yet! ...but we've been asked to help erect another friend's greenhouse... and my garden/ crops kind of depend on her kindness bc she's not on solar and can germinate my hot weather plantings in the greenhouse... if we help her put it up c:

How many of you wonder if you're sort of afraid to succeed? BC I think I am about to realize a LOT of my fondest hopes, and it's almost paralyzing some days... not sure why it should be... still it sometimes is.

Blessings to all on your journey and thanks so much for sharing here-- so encouraging c:


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

That's so exciting, Mum4vr!

There's a book called Fearless Creating by Eric Maisel that addresses, well everything about why we hold back and how to get started and accomplish our "thing." It's truly fabulous. That point of knowing what we've chosen, but feeling incapable, tired, unsure, etc..., he calls "weakened-mind anxiety." It really is that way for me, at least the way he describes it. I borrowed the book from the library, but once it's warranted, it will be in our family library. By warranted, I mean that it is a creative tool that is paid for by my creative pursuits.

I highly recommend it. It is for creators of (any) art specifically, but I find it amply applies to my farming as well, though the references to creative arts would be tedious if I didn't relate primarily on the creative arts aspect of it. It's very practical, but philosophically consistent, and frank-- very frank.

ETA: Wow, that's inexpensive. I've earned that then.  I thought it would be a lot more. So, yay!


----------



## greenacresmama

mum4vr loved your post! I am an aquarius too  .


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## meandk0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pariah*
> 
> Do any of you happen to be located in Maryland? It would be exciting to find local unjobbers.


we're in MD, in upper MC and we travel to FC a few days a week (used to live there before leaving STBX).


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Pariah, I don't think I can more highly recommend that book. The other day, my partner was listing off all of his veiled excuses for why he doesn't start and complete anything toward his aspirations, and I could literally flip through and use lists in that book to repeat his words to him. It was shocking. It was surprising to my partner that all of the "reasons" he gave, that to him seemed valid, evaporated in the reality that they were things to overcome, not accept.

To update:

Right now, a significant portion of the book I'm illustrating has been axed, so the 100 drawings expectation has suddenly become difficult, if not impossible, to complete. I'm not sure exactly how to go about this, but it should end up being okay; the people I'm working with are all very decent, reasoning people. For my part though, my commitment to 100 drawings, as a maximum for 3 months, included the necessity of the drawings for the portions that are now not part of the book, and they accounted for nearly half of the 100.

I also won't suddenly have loads of time to draw just because the book ends up being rushed toward the end, just before printing. I mean that if they suddenly want a pile of drawings to make up the 100 right in the last week when they are sure of their layout and the book is edited, I won't be capable of doing that. I was very clear about that at the beginning. I have five children and my partner still has a job (he quit one of the two! Yay!), so I can't just g into full-time production for a week because they're rushed.

I don't recall if I posted this, but it probably helps others if I post amounts and 'arrangements' (I always wish people would; I don't understand the reason for so much secrecy about money), so I'm going to "be the change _ wish to see. 

I made a handshake arrangement for a package of drawings (100 maximum) to be completed by March 31st. The total pay offered was $2000, and this was preferable to me because a per drawing fee would mean that my creative control would be much, much less, and they would seek other ways of obtaining drawings besides from me.

So far, I've spent between 15 minutes and 2 hours per drawing. It works out to me having spent about 1 hour per drawing so far- give or take only a few minutes. Overall, this is a great opportunity for me as well, so if it ends up working out to $20/drawing if they end up needing all 100 drawings, that's okay with me. It's not a stellar amount, BUT to mitigate this low price, they have agreed that they are paying only for first printing rights. I am free to make artist's prints and sell the originals because they belong to me. I plan to do this, and will discuss a reasonable amount of time allowed between their printing and my sales.

Right now, they seem keen on me selling my prints concurrently because it also encourages book sales. I think we have a mutually beneficial arrangement, though I am honestly ambivalent about prints; I'm not sure if I would feel good about selling them unless I hand-coloured them or something. It just seems like an expensive photocopy to me, and really doesn't accord with my valuing of handmade, authentic art and fine craft. If I do sell printing rights to anyone else for publication, I won't do that for at least a full year from the end of this summer. It's obviously in my best interest, too, for this book to be widely distributed and successful, so I don't want to hinder any part of the process.

Oh, they also offered and then sent me half right away, with the other half to be paid at the end of the contract period. We had discussed an advance as a possibility, but I was going to get back to them about the amount. Half was fine.









About the contradiction in selling printing rights, but (likely) not prints, I think it has to do with authorship for me. It's not my book, but I am cooperating by providing a service that helps another person to actualise her vision. If it were my book, the whole thing would be mine, and I would be fine with printing it. Somehow this process seems to bother me when it's just my paintings/drawings. Maybe I need to get over this, or alternatively, find a way to do it that I can be proud of, rather than feel apologetic for. I have people asking for prints already. Sigh. Is this difficulty absurd? I must admit that I appreciate the affordability of prints over originals so that I can look at art that I can't pay for, like a van Gogh, or contemporary artist's work; they only make one, of course. As a further contradiction, I used to blow glass, and I loved making clay models, making plaster moulds from them, and then blowing glass into the moulds. I also cast glass into moulds and intend to try some pate de verre this summer. I also love silk screen and linocut printmaking (by hand). So, apparently it doesn't bother me when I am physically reproducing my work. I need to work this issue out.

The paper that was considering my writing has taken a drastic turn in focus and feel (new editors). I really don't like the change, and I haven't found anyone who does. You know that stereotypical city-slicker attitude that assumes that people who live rurally were just waiting for them to show up and city-fy everything? That's what's happened.  It used to be a current, but homegrown-y feeling arts and leisure weekly paper, but now it looks and reads like an ad-zine. Boo. So ,my approach, being very much like the general natural, self-sufficiency that's prevalent here, doesn't fit in the bubble-gum, party-party, narrowly-focused and streamlined style, hip new paper. A lot of their writers have disappeared, too.  It is sort of an end of an era for a lot of people. It may appeal the the up-and-coming city folk who come here to get work experience and tend to leave within the year. If it doesn't, and they stay the course, they may sink the whole ship.

No matter; I have enough writing to produce several books once it's all edited, so I'll put my work into that instead. I haven't received a rejection, but I can't see how I could write inline with their now very narrow style and subject matter.

Anyway, the warm months are coming, and so are the art markets, lots of happy tourists with money to spend, and our garden and livestock set-up (and major renovations to our little home, including moving it 90 feet to the left







).  I'm soooo ready for winter to end! I'm also wanting to do so much more from my list, but when my dp started another job, the transition from one to the other has been rough. I've had little time or energy to work at things other than basic survival stuff. Things seem to have settled now though, so I'm back to planning my time to work._


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Yeah, I think it was a sort of half-and-half before, but the common theme between both lifestyles is that you have to have a certain hardiness to live here, for long anyway. It's a harsh climate, and a relatively small population, so it's necessary to become, if you aren't already, resourceful and self-assured. The new style caters to the stereotype of young, rock-climbing, chronic cardio, childless, condo-dwelling couples (we have ONE very small set of condos in the whole town, maybe 20 units- I live out-of-town, like many, many people here) and "soccer moms". Those segments of this population are just so small, and frankly, up here... needy... that it's expected and known that they'll be here for a year, maximum, or two if they need to save up to leave (it's expensive to leave with stuff and difficult to travel to or from here to find other places to live). The usual situation is that people who are not going to be able to cope will spend six months trying, and six months saving up to leave, but with a family, it's obviously harder to do this.

Perhaps the new style of the paper is an attempt to convince those who would leave to stay because it's so fun and cool up here, lol. I don't know. I miss the old paper. The previous editor moved away when his daughter moved away for school, and the other person who worked with him is my friend and she needed to move on to creative pursuits of her own. She left, and then he did, and now we have two new editors and a weird paper. The previous editor loved my writing, and this one said he did too, but the paper is so different now. Suddenly.

I am totally not bitter! I hope I don't come across that way. I just wish they didn't try to fix something that wasn't broken and took ten years to gain as prominent a place in the region. I hate to see people fail after so much success, and I think this is one of those situations, unless they can get ahold of it before too much is lost. The owners of the paper have been making a tidy living and done so many neat things here. It would be sad for their creative "baby" to be lost.

Maybe this change will be really great and I'll get to see how that works out, and learn from it. Maybe they'll change back. I guess I'll see.

Adventures in unjobbing.  So much to learn!


----------



## sweetpeppers

This tribe caught my eye, because as I plan on unschooling my son, I've read many books on the topic. And I found that there was a very real de-jobbing (like they say new unschoolers from traditional school need a de-schooling period) time after I had my son. I had always gone to school and worked, and while I was a fairly creative person, I had been stuck in the other-directed lifestyle. After I had my son, I decided I wasn't going back to work (I'm single), and so I had to scramble. I had about four months to come up with an alternate plan, and in that time, I had to rid myself of the JOB mindset-as in: You are worthless if you don't have one,f you will be poor (horrors), money comes from jobs, etc. But there was also a great time of leisure, excessive tv-watching , enjoying being around my family (I lived with my parents and younger brothers at the time), cooking, and of course lots and lots of nursing my new baby. And in those four months, I started to learn to think outside the box, and to really come up with what I want.

Four years later, I have my own business, a house (not a nice house! but a house), and I would consider that I'm unjobbing. I've had 2 paper routes, about 5 different nanny jobs, worked at a farm picking vegetables (while we were traveling Florida in our van), and started a toy making business. It certainly hasn't been easy or always fun, but I consider it a very rewarding way to live. We have time to live in our home and with each other, most people don't have that, and they really don't know what they are missing. Should I ever marry, I would love to have a similar thinking husband. Less work, less stuff, more fun and being together.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Wow, Sweetpeppers, your story is inspirational! Do you presently work (for income) exclusively at toy-making?


----------



## sweetpeppers

Yes, exclusively toys for now, but I would love to find other sources of income. I would really like to be a market gardener as well, but I don't really have the land for it. I would also like to get some farm work, I really enjoyed working at an organic farm in Florida last year. If the farmer was nicer, I would probably still be there.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Sweetpeppers, are you interested in square-inch gardening? Loads of plants in very little space.  This is the method I'm using this year in our garden. It's around 20'x60', but we have seven people to feed and we want to harvest enough for the whole year. I'm also going to be doing lots of hanging planters and using the north-facing fence for climbers. I think it is also called French-intensive-gardening.


----------



## zenmumajen

Hi Everyone! I'm new here! I have been reading up to page 6 on this thread over the last few days and love to read everyone's ideas and progress!

I am a recent college graduate with a nursing infant- so going into the workforce does not appeal to me right now. I am currently distance training to become a doula and breastfeeding counselor which I am so excited about!!! I cannot wait to start attending births. Also, I plan on being a full spectrum doula- a doula for all aspects of reproductive health.

I am especially interested in working with teen moms (not just as a doula) but am unsure of how I could do that and make money at the same time as they do not have the resources. I know I could offer breastfeeding classes to add more income but there is a reason why I didn't go to school for teaching- I just don't feel like I could be good at it. I would really need to work on my confidence.

I was brainstorming ideas with DF the other day and we thought it would be a super cool idea to start a local service that digitalized everybody's old photo albums....

I think unjobbing would really work for my DF as he hates the whole 9-5 mentality, and likes being free. He would like to teach sailing classes and combine those with like an aquatic life learning adventure/field trip for kids. He also would love to fix about old sail boats and sell them for profit.

I cannot think of anything else right now...I don't even know where to start. I feel like I need to take a part time job doing something so we can save up and buy enough property to start up a homestead.

Also- neither of us are very creative. Although we would both love to take a pottery class and it would be super awesome it we loved it enough to start making our own pottery and selling them.


----------



## esg

Hi guys!

I've done a little bit of reading back. I'll catch up soon.

Little bits that I did see were the 4 hour work week - that book is great!

Cooking - I've considered that as well! I love the idea of being in the kitchen all day. My sister bakes and its tough but she loves it.

Sweetpeppers - you're inspiring! I'm a single mom who wants to unschool my son when he's older like my mother did for us and I definitely am working towards setting up an etsy. I have no toy making skills but I'm very much into making things so that we can make our own way. I'll look at your site soon enough!

Zenmumajen- I was working towards a postpartum then birth doula cert. Certifying as a breastfeeding counselor has also been on the list. I've been a bit more into that side since I've started breastfeeding but all of them are kind of in the background at moment. I need to get more into the birth community here first while I work on those. That way I wont feel like such a newbie once I get going. Anyways, your post reminded me of the site fullspectrumdoulanetwork.org and how cool it is to hear from other doulas and doulas to be.

I haven't posted lately as I ended up having my son almost two weeks ago. I still have my ideas brewing and coming and going and hopefully soon I'll be able to update with some good news on the work front. At the moment nothing much is going on other than me daydreaming about how nice it will be to never leave my house again for a full time job.


----------



## HeatherAtHome

Hello! I just read the whole thread, amazing! I am an unjobber at heart. Right now DH works 40hrs/wk as a welder. He loves his job but would think of starting his own welding business later on. I don't work, I've never had a job I've loved (or been able to tolerate long) and I certainly never had one that was worth holding onto for the money! So, since we bought our fixer upper house, I stay home. I do all the housework, I've been fixing up the place and I planted a HUGE garden last summer. I wasn't sure how much to plant so I'm thrilled to say we're still eating food from it! I'll definitely plant more next year.

So I see DH as the *maker* of money while I'm the *saver* of money. I'd like to bring in some cash though.

Preggie, I loved your list so I'm going to try and list out my skills/ideas:


*Gardening at home*-Sell produce, seedlings, seed. (I don't think I have enough space to grow veggies to sell... maybe herbs...)
*Gardening for clients*-Plant an "easy to care for" garden for others, weed gardens, plant flowers, mow lawns.
*Gardening classes/workshops*-I would especially like to help out low income families. 
*Childcare*-Babysitting, daycare, fostering (not a moneymaker but part of my life plan), after school or summer care.
*Crafts*-The web is a little over saturated with hip crafts but locally it's still a lot of older style stuff being sold. I could see a combo of Local shows, Etsy, Blogging to promote, selling on local classified sites (kijiji?) 
*Cleaning homes*-not really appealing but my SIL does it
*Income taxes*-I took an accounting course where we covered this and I do my own taxes each year and some family members but I find I'm SO SLOW! I could buy the program, that would speed things up.
*Fruit picking*-There are a lot of apple orchards, strawberry and misc farms in the area.
*Mail delivery*-This I've actually done. People who deliver mail for Canada Post aren't exactly employees, they're contract workers for the gov't. So if they want to go on vacation, they responsible for finding people to fill in. My Dad and sister work as a team to fill in for two (maybe now 3) routes. Right now they're working every other Monday, the occasional sick day and 2 wk vacations. I have helped out a couple times. All you need is to fill out paperwork and have an RCMP check. It's a tricky job though, especially when you don't do it often.
*Seamstress*-Again, I actually did this for a local company as a contract worker. It was ok.
*Writing*-I like the idea, but don't have the skills. 
*Furniture*-I love finding cheap old wood furniture and fixing it up. I've done this in our home and saved a lot of money!
*Chickens*-Selling eggs, chicks, meat. (I think we have a neighbour that sells chickens though so they could be competition. 
*Handyperson*-Painting homes (inside, I don't do scaffolding!)....
*Metal*-Sell scrap metal, not realistic for us but my Dad and BIL have both done it. 
*English Lessons*-Most people are french around here.
*Kijiji and similar places, for Americans, Craigslist*-Selling extra items we have laying around the house. 

Ways to save money (because it helps cut down on working hours!)


Grow our own food
Raising meat ourselves or with a family member
Have chickens for the eggs, they could eat kitchen scraps and their poo makes great fertiliser for the garden! (Trying to convince DH)
Install a wood stove to cut down on heating costs. We already have a pile of wood from some old trees that had to be cut down.
Thrift shops for some clothes, household items (within reason/sanitary/not creepy) materials to reuse when crafting/sewing, furniture.
And of course, cook from scratch, hang clothes to dry, we don't have cable, no cells, I sew a lot of stuff for the house etc. 
DIY renovations

I can see most likely income sources as being childcare, gardening in some form, and crafts.

I blog about our crazy life in anyone's interested.


----------



## greenacresmama

oh I want to meet all of you!!!! I would love to meet up! But later .. I am beginning to see so much in this tribe..







Seriously... if anyone wants some company for an evening, and maybe you live in a crunchy lifestyle that gets by on little or you are on your way to that happening, please give me a pm! I would love to meet!

Peggie.. awesome about the book! That really speaks to me as a "go" too, for you I mean.. I like it. I want to read your suggested title too. I have been doing the same thing though with music. I seriously have pretty much brainwashed myself through my ipod by only allowing myself to listen to happy music and not like "Stand by me, where the mountains crumble and fall" but okay enough for "Pocketfull of sunshine.. sticks and stones are never going to break me." Anyway, it really helped me. I just found many more lately and having a whole splurge of feelings about them.. this one is pretty deep... 



 .. "Us" by Regina Spector.

I love all these mama's news! Keep it coming! Sweetpeppers! Love it all!! Very similar to our story, put DH in there too, he had to take care of us at a few points (in person, not wallet) and it really made him reach in this direction as well.

Mamas.. Talk me out of a commune? I mean would you ever crazy consider taking over a small town together? Does that sound insane? One of the webpages that brought on this stuff was also, "how to go broke on 100k" and the dude laid it down; location, office wear, lifestyle that surrounds it, interests in the city. On the flipside and more in line with our growth is the film "The Transition handbook" which talked a lot about this kind of thing, or mostly a no fee lifestyle. See... I don't really want my local crowd to support me, that may sound awful, but I am feeling like the internet would be my beauty.. hard to make sense about this, but I like giving myself away to friends and I love it when we all freely give to each other. I want to go to a pub or coffee shop (yes, and bring my kids to coffee house!) and see a local dude playing, but I also really want to host zero waste potlucks at my house and have different themes, like poetry, music, etc.. I want this to be my hang out. No charge. I want to do yoga by myself and with my kids, house church... like the meal planning (just stop at there? you could do research for someone and do the meal planning for them, but not shopping, my two cents).. I would be too cheap to pay someone to do it, unless I did it just one time, one week, just for the research. Like my friend is a massage therapist, unschooling single mother...it is hard here, but not hard for her to find work, but to do the whole balance, which means she also needs to live in an area that pays... has anyone ever thought about this change to move to (if you don't have tons of friends and family helping you out lovingly, that is for sure!).. I mean moving at some point to stop making "x" to pay "x" but make "love" to pay for "a" kind of thing? I don't know exactly what I am talking about yet. I just found these new songs too : 



 "Daylight" by Matt and Kim and these guys.. omgoodness.. I want to join them!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hehPEoAk8eE"Janglin'" by Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros

Do you guys listen to anything like this? I want more...

any thoughts about the above? Commune? Co-small towning with cool families? I mean we were looking at houses for sale and found all ranges, I want to really truly look at 30k houses.. or land.. DH can build anything, fix cars, etc. (that is actually I think I have working for our family in a unjobbing way, he can do a lot of what people pay others to do like put in electrical and fix the sink)

Not sure if I said this before but Soulemama's blog really shocked me.. and then took me in.. kind of put the right shoe on this princess  I was really feeling big deep sighs about the meaning of my SAHM life of a working dad with kiddos at school, soccer, etc.. then I saw her blog and I am on to something.. not sure exactly where we are landing, but I like the direction more than the other one, like 1000%.


----------



## sweetpeppers

lol, greenacresmama, you need to come to my small town and live next door! The house behind us is actually going to be for sale. Of course, this isn't exactly green acres. It's an old steel mill town, where the steel mills are mostly shut down. I have a very small lot, but the lot above us is empty, and there is some "wild" area behind us as well. Co-small-towning sounds awesome. What shocked you about Soulemama's blog? Maybe I should read it, but I thought is was just kind of a crafty blog, not particularly shocking.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Greenacresmama, we did move to find a larger base population for many reasons, but the least of which was to generate income. For me, the likelihood of finding enough collectors for my art (my primary focus, though I have many close seconds) and dp's writing and music (his primary focuses) to support my family's needs, would definitely mean living in or near an enormous city, and we are not willing to do that. Instead, we moved to a major tourist area, and live 35 minutes away from the city, which only has 24,000 people (a big increase from the 200 we lived with the two years previously).

I can appreciate that you'd prefer to not make money-trades with your people. If that's not your thing, then there are certainly ways to make sure you can enjoy your neighbours the way you like, while also making trades for income/goods. Tourist towns are the answer for us. I really love it, actually, and I'm an intensely private person (would likely lose my mind in a medium to large-ish commune-setting- not for me), but people who are vacationing are generally in really good moods most of the time, genuinely curious, relaxed, willing, open to new experiences and sharing others', etc.... Last summer, we had two trekkers come to a chicken processing because they were passing by, our neighbours invited them from their truck as they drove along the highway, and they came for the day, helped out, talked about all sorts of things, ate good food with the whole group, and left with a fresh chicken each, for thanks. In town, we get to meet and talk with so many new people for months each year (and during the long, long days when the sun doesn't set and everyone exclaims in surprise, "It's eleven o'clock?! I need to have dinner!"), but the rest of the time, we enjoy the quietude of rural living near a relatively small city.

We do live communally in a way, but not the way most would think when thinking of a commune. We live on our friends' farmland, and we are setting up our homestead here this year. Last year was spent beginning the rebuilding of our 1972 mobile-to-handmade wooden cabin home, from the ground up and having a baby, and this year will be spent finishing the renovation, setting up our garden and livestock, building a forge, and quitting the job (dp) by making lots of stuff for trade (as per my long list







). And enjoying our babies and ourselves; that's the whole point!

I am so ready. I've been preparing for this for my whole life.


----------



## greenacresmama

YES! I love it! I love both actually.. I love anything cheap Sweetpeppers, and near organic food, but I also love Soul peggie, and I think I like the tourist area thing.. because it is usually pretty. I am staying at some "Airbnb" places..

HEY EVERYBODY! Look on this Airbnb site man.. far out! try searching "Sunny Mod" in SF... but that is just the tip of it! Sooooo cool! Get setup and then we can come stay at your place for pay!! Hey.. I do paypal too ya know . Look at my blog and see how full of love I am .

Anyway.. I like this place.. I love the Country Living/ off the grid tribe too.. I don't have a huge chunk of time to "walk-in" there right now, but I wish I did! I would never do chickens.. I love wild birds, but I would think about bees or a bee group. I love raw food, all maple syrup (not raw I know) but "I eat beings that flower" kind of person.. Which I was all vegan, but I am not there yet. I would love to be in a tourist place that had people that loved to garden some and walk.. I did find a little town in NY, Hudson Valley. Little house on the town lake..they have a farmer's market and are building a co-op, has a highly rated library, 1 farm to table, ice cream, and a pizza place.. The county is pretty Rad.. has a Waldorf farm school. I am not sure about this exact town, but the houses are very low priced and some are in foreclosure.

If I had my way I would make a bunch of my friends "jump" into some land with me. Hard to say what and where though.. I am a front doors/driveway private with my own home kind of place with wonder paths and shared garden areas kind of person.. I think this goes well with a small town feeling.. This place "Philmont, NY" exactly would be really neat to try to gain community there.. The town is filled with peeps like us, half way anyway, already.


----------



## Piglet68

Hi everyone. I just discovered this thread and have enjoyed reading through it.

I came to unjobbing because I wanted to spend more time with my children. I chose to be a SAHM, then started my own home-based consulting business. Then DH and I came up with a plan to move to the country and buy a small acreage, so we wanted to get rid of our debt and save up for a downpayment. When I began to look into how to bring down our debt and budget I discovered Simple Living, and eventually I realized that the whole rat race thing was a scam (you know, the part that says what you do for a living defines how respectable you are, that making money is so important, and that of course we all want the big house in the fancy neighbourhood with the new car and designer clothes and private schools.....).

By being frugal I learned that you can be just as happy with less stuff. So that opened up possibilities. DH was not happy with his corporate job so he planned to quit but they did us a favour and laid him off. He then started working as a private contractor and has been doing very well at it, and it allows him to work from home most of the time. But still he feels he's missing out. I do most of the work on the homestead, spend tons of time with our unschooled kids, but lately he's been very busy and missing out. His big unjobbing project is starting an artisan distillery. He's already incorporated the company and we're just waiting for our license to begin distilling (luckily we can do this on our property). He's hoping that he can eventually quit his engineering job and do this full-time.

We've had our share of lean years, when every penny counted, and the "good years" when we were earning lots of money. I get very nervous when DH starts talking about not liking his job and wanting to quit. It's hard because, on the one hand, I want for him what I have - being able to spend time with the kids and doing projects on the farm. OTOH, he brings in a good living and it's hard to give that up.

Of course we're in Canada so the whole medical insurance thing is a non-issue. I feel really bad for families in the US, having this hanging over your heads all the time.


----------



## lovelylisa

You guys are inspiring me. I am still trying to work out the WHAT to do..


----------



## Laur318

Great thread








I found a HoUsing coop that is in the stage of buying land. There is nothing like it here in CT. I can't wait to be a part of it...and this thread is even more inspiration for me.
Thank you!!


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## greenacresmama

That is awesome Pariah and Laur318!

Pariah moving makes your declutter pretty quickly so that will help everything out! Music lessons are great!

Laur318, does this mean CT is forming co-housing? You live there? Would love to know how beautiful it is! We hope to visit soon.

Oh yeah my update (I am up packing and CListing because of tsunami warning.. Poor Japan! Those guys are like my family living here! I hope it helps them some how.. I know it is hard to hear, but they need something deep right now and this tragedy may help them find nature.. half of them seem like they are struggling with the "overworking" thing.. really..

Our house sale canceled.. yep, 5 days before closing, just so a much more beautiful Hawaiian Family takes it (actually answered my prayers, long story, but I prayed for it, got it!) And so we are kind of in limbo.. Anyone want to rent a house for $250 a week? but that actually won't cover much, but help, so.. We are kind of unsure to stay or go.. I want to leave soon, all of our stuff is in boxes, but I sure feel like staying it out for $2500 a month in mortgage! DH does not agree. poor guy is saying good bye to his dream.. I am too.. I hurts to let go.. I live in Paradise, but the bills are so high and the people work here almost none stop, and my family is so far away.. I wish so much I could "UP" my house!  but also all the 25 fruit trees too. I want to find a very similar place that is just as beautiful! I hope and pray.. Or else we should go on our trip, win lotto and YES! Keep this home for a family vacation stay!!! It is sooooo beautiful.. And so much "Home"... Anyway.. I am trying to get amazing work done to get us out of here.. feel so in limbo.. I DO want to see my family and that is the final answer. Family that includes all of us, DH and kids, plus extended too. They see each other like 10 times a year.. we are really lucky if we afford to see them once.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling*
> 
> I happened to pick up a book about unjobbing a few years ago at a book sale, Living Without an Income? DH quit his job a year ago and we traveled for 7 months. It was tough finding odd jobs on the road. Seemed like the unemployed rate was very high everywhere we went. We're back home now and DH is staying busy for the most part. I'm trying to not freak out about the irregular income! He is a carpenter who can build anything, fix anything, haul and tow things, he scraps metal etc. I'm trying to come up with ideas for things I would like to make a little money at.


Hi!

He did a fantastic job of fixing up our basement for us. We mention his name to everyone who asks.









I love the idea behind this thread. I don't have a job right now, but unfortunately I don't have any real skills. I don't know how to sew, crochet, knit, form pottery, or anything else that could bring in a little extra money. I do have a little photography store on Etsy but I'm not selling now because I need to check and find out what I need to do about taxes. It is so hard to get a straight answer about that stuff. I don't want to accidentally break the law.

Oh, have you tried selling some of the ring slings you make on Etsy? I still have those photos of when you had your DD in the green sling on that nature walk trip a few years back. It's a very nice looking carrier.


----------



## frugalmama

I've been selling off extra books we had around the house out of my garage - $215 in the last two weeks between that and my normal yard sale stuff that I get with couponing. Unfortunately I'm still broke - I have maybe $10 to last until the end of the month. Guess I need to get to selling more books somehow. These are all ones that none of the buyback sites are buying, so I'm doing good to get a few bucks for them. I might have to take a few trips to half price books with them and take the little bit they give.


----------



## zenmumajen

Out of curiosity- has anyone here nannied for other families? Did you bring your children with you or did you watch them at your own home? How did it work for you?


----------



## greenacresmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenmumajen*
> 
> Out of curiosity- has anyone here nannied for other families? Did you bring your children with you or did you watch them at your own home? How did it work for you?


Photographer mama, Antonin, I love the idea of coloring book pages. Not sure if you want to expand, but I like that. I think your photo sessions are the better picks for that line of work, but I know hard to do with little ones. The other thing I was going to suggest is the common rights for others to make art of scrapbooking backgrounds from photo work. Your work is probably amazing I am probably full of it but DH and I have talked a lot about this hobby of his and I think it is kind of flooded with semi-proffesionals! Never, ever let me get you down because dreams move people and Ansel Adams is a fav! I just thing that a real stream of income is found in low cost bundles (low cost to you) wrapped nicely, useful as a gift, and unique from what other people offer, unless you live in a small town and can do indie photo sessions, but I really do know some freelance mothers and this is pretty demanding work! I love the flow of Etsy! It seems like people prep the items and then have a stocked store, especially before Christmas!

Frugal Mama! Books are hard! I hope your yard sales pick up with the weather! people do seem to out shopping for deals!

Zen, The best income I have seen like this is not a working family, but a SAHM!!! I think this is ideally done as a favor between friends that trade off! But IF you had amazing fun digs and whole assortment of play in a Waldorf way and also very cooking and natural with the kids, you would have a lot of business! I could see more of a pre-nap time with the SAHM that are more organic (nursing and all..) but sometimes, like the mama above, freelancing Unjobbers need a break to groove on some high paying work, and they just need a few hours of daytime kidfree time to line up there work, so I think it IS okay to bring your kids! It just has to be more at your home unless they prefer the other way around. I think that you could post something up at a health food store of CL and also be available for weekends and make that a creative fee! Like, you bring us a healthy meal, desert, and $10 for a whole night or pay by the hour, because then you worry not about food sharing or not and also just build a better relationship with the families while enhancing their couple happiness or "MNO" or even weddings. Sometimes date night can be traded with other families and while it is well meaning for them to try something during the week as trade offs, this usually isn't a guarentee commitment like a nanny for most moms (at least in Honolulu!) So I think a fun time at night or weekend is a big bonus to a service! Also maybe you taking off a weekday of your choice or something that works out! Also if you nanny at your house, you can get more kids to come. I like the idea of it being art and cooking classes held at your house a few mornings without parents. Not sure if that is a loop hole, but it would be much more fun not to do daycare.. probably not though. Maybe just one family is the answer!


----------



## zenmumajen

Thanks Leslie! You have got some great ideas. I too am beginning to think that one family is the answer...though I have heard of some mom's doing this. I was more into looking after just babies as there are a lot of ads on care.com for mom's around here who are looking for somebody to stay at home with their baby once they return to their job.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenmumajen*
> 
> Thanks Leslie! You have got some great ideas. I too am beginning to think that one family is the answer...though I have heard of some mom's doing this. I was more into looking after just babies as there are a lot of ads on care.com for mom's around here who are looking for somebody to stay at home with their baby once they return to their job.


Hi, I've had 3 or 4 nanny jobs, and I have always brought my son. But it might be more difficult with bringing more than one kid. Nannying is a great source of income, but it does have its drawbacks. I won't do it again, I expect. But I'm kind of a hermit... even though I like kids a lot. I always had school aged children which I hated, because of the homework thing and they didn't really know how to play, so there was a lot of TV watching and junk food eating.


----------



## Laur318

I nannied for years. I brought my son to work after he was born. Remember you'll have a boss and have to keep certain hours and your kiddo has to follow another family's rules ... In addition to the actual work! Taking care of other peoples most precious little people







you can have a lot of fun with it if it's only once or twice a week. Any more and it feels like --eek-- a job!
Ps, make sure you pay your taxes too!!


----------



## Laur318

Yea CT is currently forming a co-housing settlement in new haven county. If anyone wants info, email [email protected] and I will forward it to u.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenmumajen*
> 
> Out of curiosity- has anyone here nannied for other families? Did you bring your children with you or did you watch them at your own home? How did it work for you?


I nannied for two years before I had my son. I just stopped working in January. One of the reasons I wont go back besides wanting to make my own way, is because we agreed that bringing my child would be a bit harder. Of course this mom was getting ready to have her second, but bringing my child and still watching their's (a new baby and a three year old) would be tough to do full time. What I've considered doing is going back to the agency I started with and just doing temp work with them. They require that you're paid a certain amount plus overtime if needed, you can screen your work and turn some down and on to of that, it doesn't become long continuous work. Repetitive work, I should say. I'm thinking of going back to that maybe. Maybe you can do small jobs, find an agency, that kind of thing is what I would recommend.

I failed to ask - have you nannied before?


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## mum4vr

Thanks Mamas for your posts-- this thread really helps us stay focused c:

Greenacres-- so glad to hear about your answered prayer, although it sounds like it may have been a blessing in disguise at first <3

Zen-- I have nannied, and I always brought my dc with me-- ime the families who wanted "motherly' care for their dc also understood that supporting families meant supporting mine as well.

We have lambs! We have lambs! My black ewe had the most beautiful twins I have ever seen in my life (albeit I am highly biased in their favor). She delivered by herself on pasture, and was taking good care of them when we found her (a great sign since she was culled from her previous flock for giving birth and walking off like nothing ever happened). One twin was very tiny and weak, but now both are doing great. One down, one big as a barn and ready to go...

The land ownership issue was cleared up very nicely at no additional charge by my attorney (who only ever charged me $50 to execute the deed-- woohoo!)

We've dug almost all the drainage trench uphill of our guesthouse site, so it won't flood, and the starplates are in for the guesthouse and the storage shed. I've discovered thru trenching that I could not possibly be a dwarf bc I really really hate digging! I DO really like my waistline (it was previously in hibernation at an undisclosed location) which I found a few days into trenching-- seriously wanting a good workout? grab a pick. Next we fill it in w small rocks we find everywhere-- really, I have a rock farm-- they multiply when I'm not looking.

Most of the postholes for fence are dug, but half are a foot deep with water (this is still good-- think how easy the well-drilling will be!). I've heard various opinions from various locals re whether wooden posts are still an option-- I think not-- most of them think so... maybe I'll put the wooden ones in, knowing I have to upgrade to stone pillars or (~gasp~) t-posts in a few years...

We are ~really~ done renting. I love my friends dearly, and dislike my storage company greatly... but we're done w both. The guest house gets finished this month or else... or else what? Tents? Dif rental? Gah! Certainly not... Four able bodied, able-minded individuals ought to be able to create their own temp shelter in a few weeks, right?

We are looking for a male rabbit soon as well. My ds1 is butchering a goat this weekend for pay, he has a "job" at the local skating rink, which is really just play (plus turning down phone numbers from girls-- sheesh). He makes more trimming hooves than I do at anything -- I'm in the wrong line of work, LOL.

My new goal is to bid for a freelance job once a day. I was also referred to another author when I handed in my final edits to my author-friend-- this one for cash, not a share of profits-- woohoo for a little cash!

Still haven't ordered the garden seed yet bc I can't plant it 'til I fence the cattle out! Gah! Joined the farmers market association, and we have a big hurrah April 1, but i have nothing to sell! Gonna grow some sprouts, and make some soap and lotion! Maybe mustard and beet greens, too.

OH-- and we have decided on rocket heaters for both houses! I have been a skeptic for years, but after reading the book, I must admit, it would be even better than the finnish fireplace I was planning in the main house...

blessings-- keep us updated c:


----------



## zenmumajen

ESG- No I have not nannied before. I have had babysitting jobs here and there. Thank you for bringing more of a perspective to the job for me. I'm not sure it would be the right thing for me. I started looking for temp agencies around here but didn't find anything. I am sure there is one though...I just must have been looking in the wrong place!


----------



## esg

Zenmumajen, I should have included this link to agencies but didn't remember it till now.

http://www.nanny.org/category/1/

It should show a directory of nanny agencies by state.
If it doesn't work (I'm on my phone) you should easily be able to search for nanny agencies on nanny.org.

I'm not quite sure if I want to go back to working with children right now. I think its more that I don't want a boss right now!


----------



## wake_up

Can I join in? I'm a self-employed massage therapist, cobbling together chair massage gigs with a private practice - now out of my newly constructed home studio! and DH is working on an escape from his cubicle job. Baby #2 is due late June, and around that time he is going to ask for a "demotion," hopefully not a big pay cut but a shift to a less responsible job, just putting in the hours instead of having meetings at odd times and so forth, to spend more family time, and then hopefully he can quit for real sometime later on. We have a really odd side business, a punk/indie karaoke show that we've been doing for 7 years now and just revamped the setup so it's easily transportable and operable by one person, and he's planning to shift gradually to doing that on weekends and touring occasionally, which he can do while he's still at the other place... it's a big leap to consider him giving up the day job, but we're both coming around to it. It would mean I could work more, and now that I'm not paying rent anywhere, everything I make goes in the bank.

It would also mean dropping health insurance, but I'm so sick of paying them to NOT cover any of the things we need them to, that shouldn't take too long to get used to. I think it was the Michael Fogler Unjobbing book that noted health insurance is like betting against yourself to get sick. We never go to the doctor! If there was an emergent issue, we'd get treatment at the ER (what it's for) and set up a payment plan after the fact. If there was a chronic illness, like cancer or something, I've had terrible family experiences with the medical establishment in that regard and would likely try EVERYTHING else before their standard treatments, which would surely be out of pocket. Everything else (basic dental and vision care, chiropractic, acupuncture, herbs, eating well, exercise, homeopathic stuff, probiotics) we already mostly pay out of pocket for anyway, and sometimes you can arrange deals for paying up front in cash rather than filing for insurance. Our medical insurance has a $2500 yearly deductible and we pay hundreds a month for that privilege! YIKES

The insurance issue is such a sticking point for people in the US considering unjobbing! I have a friend with early kidney disease, and she's been in jobs she hates for years and years because she can't afford to have a break in her continuous insurance coverage - no one would take her after that, it'd be a pre-existing condition, and she knows she'll need certain expensive treatments. So she spends her waking hours and energy, year after year, feeling stuck! How is that healthy? She's a superb baker and is dreaming of starting a side business making desserts. I know she'd do a great job of it full-time, and LOVE life so much more... It makes me so mad at the system, longing for an alternative.

I saw the link someone posted to MediShare, and it got me thinking. Once a long time ago I read about the history of the AMA, and before they got so powerful there were often private cooperatives that paid for a doctor among the participants. As I recall, there's a similar system in place in Germany. We are all scattered to the geographical winds, and each have our own preferences for health care providers, but money is easily transportable these days... I wonder what it would take to get some kind of organized unjobbers health "insurance" coop started... the basic idea I had would be to find people who feel the same way about medical treatment (responsible for staying healthy and preventing illness, avoiding allopathic interventions in health, but using them when that option becomes necessary - not too tough here on MDC, I'd think) and we'd all sign a serious long-term contract to the effect that everybody saves a certain amount (% with a minimum?) regularly in their own designated health savings account rather than to an insurance company, agreed to be set aside for a certain long period of time, and if anyone from the group had a serious issue within that timeframe that required piles of money, everyone would give an amount (% with a minimum?) to the affected person so they don't lose everything. I think it'd work, mostly because big horrible health issues really are rare (or health insurance companies would go out of business - they usually win the bet, that you won't get sick). It's really an issue of critical mass, I'd think. With the right number of participants, any one person's need would only require a small payout from each family.

I sure am feeling ambitious this morning. At the least, this would need the involvement of a lawyer and a financial guru... anybody wanna dream with me? Maybe someone could create a PT unjob as the coop coordinator


----------



## esg

I'm liking this idea. I cut out my health insurance a little bit ago as it wasn't paying for anything either. I spent more money with insurance than I do without it.

So yeah, count me in somehow cause I'm up for dreaming with you. I think its an interesting idea to take a leap into. It's not anywhere near as bad as getting locked into insurance premiums, thats for sure. With a drawn up agreement, I'm sure this could be great. Where do we go from here?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wake_up*
> 
> I saw the link someone posted to MediShare, and it got me thinking. Once a long time ago I read about the history of the AMA, and before they got so powerful there were often private cooperatives that paid for a doctor among the participants. As I recall, there's a similar system in place in Germany. We are all scattered to the geographical winds, and each have our own preferences for health care providers, but money is easily transportable these days... I wonder what it would take to get some kind of organized unjobbers health "insurance" coop started... the basic idea I had would be to find people who feel the same way about medical treatment (responsible for staying healthy and preventing illness, avoiding allopathic interventions in health, but using them when that option becomes necessary - not too tough here on MDC, I'd think) and we'd all sign a serious long-term contract to the effect that everybody saves a certain amount (% with a minimum?) regularly in their own designated health savings account rather than to an insurance company, agreed to be set aside for a certain long period of time, and if anyone from the group had a serious issue within that timeframe that required piles of money, everyone would give an amount (% with a minimum?) to the affected person so they don't lose everything. I think it'd work, mostly because big horrible health issues really are rare (or health insurance companies would go out of business - they usually win the bet, that you won't get sick). It's really an issue of critical mass, I'd think. With the right number of participants, any one person's need would only require a small payout from each family.
> 
> I sure am feeling ambitious this morning. At the least, this would need the involvement of a lawyer and a financial guru... anybody wanna dream with me? Maybe someone could create a PT unjob as the coop coordinator


AFM,

I've yet to make any money with any of my ideas but I seem to add more to the list on a daily basis.

My son is nearing 6 weeks old and if this was a 'regular' work situation, I'd be heading back to work soon.

Instead I'm brainstorming and working on ideas to keep this leave going indefinitely.

I'm thinking about selling cloth diapers from home. I'm planning to make some too but to get started I'll just look into selling some. I just looked up wholesale stuff of a few brands.

I have a gluten free shop that I need to pay more attention to. I've had it a while but got busy with other stuff.

I've worked out several baby clothing ideas many of which can just be applied to onesies. It could work as I now have my own little model.

I had a photography site where I just uploaded my own photos. I intend to sell prints. I'm working on updating this as I type.

There are other things I want to do too. It's just a matter of time, I guess, before I get it all going.

Beyond that I have a few random things to list online to sell. Much to do.

How is everyone else doing this week?


----------



## frugalmama

Insurance is a big part of why I Unjob and choose to live below the poverty level - if I don't make much I can get Medicaid. Since my health care otherwise runs a couple hundred every month if nothing is wrong {I have a thyroid problem and must take several medications for it}, it makes much more sense financially to make less and qualify for medicaid.

We've been broker than broke - I've been taking extra books to Half Price Books to try to clear out and make more room, and I have another box or two to send off to the buyback sites. I need to come up with something else income wise to supplement my book money - I need something were I can make around $9000 a year at it, maybe up to $13,000 a year with it. Any ideas? I can't do childcare due to my health, I've considered proofreading for college students but I'm not sure how it pays now, and I've been debating writing a book. I've considered opening an etsy shop for headcovers but I'm not sure how well those would sell either.


----------



## esg

I hear you on the broke part. We make it but still. I'm in the process of cutting down all my expenses too. So many things around here that I can live without.

I've considered taking books to half price funny enough but I doubt the ones I've considered taking would even be bought.

I say do the headcovers, the proofreading. Write your book and sale E-copies. You could even do just short stories and sale them that way.

Maybe you could make several short books based on your health condition and topics that effect you and sale that. Like how to live day to day, what to do now that you're diagnosed. I don't know your condition and I hope that idea doesn't sound too dumb but I figure its something you know enough about so maybe it could be a somewhat constant source of income for you.

Do you have a car? You could offer to take people's old items off their hands and sale whatever is usable. If its more convincing for them, you could give them a percentage.

Maybe just dumpster dive, fix up whatever it is and sale it. That's something I wanted to do too. Get items from goodwill, fix them up. You get my drift.

Something that doesn't take startup money? I'll have to think on it. Do you have a camera? You could try selling prints. Thats one thing I'm working on now too.

I don't know. Just throwing some ideas out for you. They aren't the best, I know, but still maybe someone can get something from that pile! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> Insurance is a big part of why I Unjob and choose to live below the poverty level - if I don't make much I can get Medicaid. Since my health care otherwise runs a couple hundred every month if nothing is wrong {I have a thyroid problem and must take several medications for it}, it makes much more sense financially to make less and qualify for medicaid.
> 
> We've been broker than broke - I've been taking extra books to Half Price Books to try to clear out and make more room, and I have another box or two to send off to the buyback sites. I need to come up with something else income wise to supplement my book money - I need something were I can make around $9000 a year at it, maybe up to $13,000 a year with it. Any ideas? I can't do childcare due to my health, I've considered proofreading for college students but I'm not sure how it pays now, and I've been debating writing a book. I've considered opening an etsy shop for headcovers but I'm not sure how well those would sell either.


----------



## lovelylisa

Hi everyone, hope you're doing well! DH has become more on board with the whole unjobbing concept... he's really eager to try something new out. We're both tired of working for the man  I have an idea that sounds sort of crazy, but I have been researching it and it might be something workable here. Or not.  We're considering worm farming, lol. It is funny because DH hates bugs and I don't particularly like them either, but we think what those gross little squiggly things do is fascinating. There are a ton of gardens around here and farmers markets and etc. where we might be able to sell the worm castings. We are in the very early stages of researching it. I think it might be something that will earn us a little extra income, especially since we are both facing unemployment soon.


----------



## Laur318

Does your DH work? or are you not married? our state looks at the incomes of both married partners.

I too have an expensive medication that requires insurance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> Insurance is a big part of why I Unjob and choose to live below the poverty level - if I don't make much I can get Medicaid. Since my health care otherwise runs a couple hundred every month if nothing is wrong {I have a thyroid problem and must take several medications for it}, it makes much more sense financially to make less and qualify for medicaid.


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laur318*
> 
> Does your DH work? or are you not married? our state looks at the incomes of both married partners.
> 
> I too have an expensive medication that requires insurance


I'm single with just one DD. It only works in my state as long as you have a child under 18 - mine is 4. I have no idea what I'll do when she turns 18 and I don't qualify anymore.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovelylisa*
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you're doing well! DH has become more on board with the whole unjobbing concept... he's really eager to try something new out. We're both tired of working for the man  I have an idea that sounds sort of crazy, but I have been researching it and it might be something workable here. Or not.  We're considering worm farming, lol. It is funny because DH hates bugs and I don't particularly like them either, but we think what those gross little squiggly things do is fascinating. There are a ton of gardens around here and farmers markets and etc. where we might be able to sell the worm castings. We are in the very early stages of researching it. I think it might be something that will earn us a little extra income, especially since we are both facing unemployment soon.


I was just talking about worm farming, lol. I was trying to figure out if it's better to do it myself, or to buy. If I could get them at the farmer's market for a decent price, I'd buy them. I have 270 birds to feed come the first week of May.  Great idea, I think!


----------



## ExOfficia

Hi mamas 

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been following this thread for a few weeks now, and when I first saw it I was so happy because there was a name for how I've been living my life.

I'm a single mum of two kids, and I haven't worked in a conventional job since before my daughter was born. When I was with my ex, I started doing a bit of ebay, initially just to get rid of the kids things as they got older, as with one income we were definitely on a budget, plus our house being small the clutter would accumulate quite quickly. I really got into it, and started reselling things I'd find at the thrift stores. I've always had a good eye and can spot something with resale value a mile away, ha. In the meanwhile, I could do this while staying at home with my kids. It soon became income that we desperately needed because of my ex's spending habits. Simply put, he wanted to have a lifestyle we really couldn't afford. He was very passive-aggressive and resented me staying at home, when what would come out of his mouth was "i'll support you no matter what you want to do." I felt it important to be at home with my kids, for a variety of reasons- daycare costs here are really high, I'd left my job in another city when I married him and knew I would find it difficult to get a decently paying job here because I don't speak French, and his job is very intense, requiring travel out of town. I do believe that it is very difficult in a relationship for both parents to have "alpha" jobs where there are young kids- someone needs to be more focused on home. And that was me, especially since he was never especially engaged with the kids.

About a year and a half ago he left me, after years of infidelities, on top of us having very different values at the end of the day. Suddenly I was on my own with the kids 75% of the time. I get child and spousal support from him, and it's a decent amount, but I have debts that accumulated during our marriage. I'm reselling like mad, doing surveys online, working little casual jobs that I hear about through word of mouth...all so that I can continue to be at home with my kids. It's working. I'm happy being with them, and I've paid down $12k of debt since he left. He really wants me to get a full-time job of course so that he can reduce the amount of support he pays me, but I don't want to go back to that grind. I did it once upon a time and it cost me in ways that are immeasurable- the stress, the general unhappiness, always feeling rushed, etc. Being at home also allows me to have the time to live a more frugal, simple lifestyle- I have time and energy to grown my own veggies, can, bake from scratch, hang laundry on the line, etc.

These days I'm doing a LOT of reselling. I go through peaks and valleys with my sales depending on my energy level and what else is going on in my life. Also doing a bit of pet-sitting, surveys online, and occasionally I help out at a friend's workplace doing office work when they have a big mailing to be done. It's all good 

Ha, I didn't mean to write a novel here- but I just want to say I'm so happy to have found this tribe


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExOfficia*
> 
> Hi mamas
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been following this thread for a few weeks now, and when I first saw it I was so happy because there was a name for how I've been living my life.
> 
> ......
> 
> Ha, I didn't mean to write a novel here- but I just want to say I'm so happy to have found this tribe


 Nice to meet you!

I'm a new and single mama so I love to hear about other mamas who are able to do what they love and stay home with their family. I'm trying my best right now and so far I'm enjoying it though I'm not yet used to a reduced income. I'm not going to complain though. I love spending my days with my son.

Congrats on it all and paying down your debt.That's awesome!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Quick update:

In addition to our 270 birds, we now have secured a piglet, and have found a wonderful dog, too. She's a border collie- german shepherd cross and better than finding gold. She's seven months old- perfect. We needed a dog to primarily watch over our children because we now have wild cats coming near- one was caught a few minutes down the highway on someone else's farm.

I include our livestock because it is better than money in that we need far less cash when our food is raised at home, and for now, it's paramount to the success of our other endeavours.

The book illustrations are done- 97 files with over 100 drawings. Done, and now paid for, though I need to provide an invoice yet.

This week, I'll complete a book cover illustration that I traded for a season's market vendor fee and membership to the market society. This entitles me to a 10'x10' space for my tent every Thursday, and the opportunity to use a space at the Christmas market. Both markets draw a large population, and my friends manage to make enough to live on by selling there. It's a nice market. I'm planning to sell artwork, hand printed t-shirts and hand-dipped pure beeswax candles with pure hemp wick- to start with. The market season begins on May 19th.

I was offerred a commission that I turned down because of my philosophical objection to its contents. I also turned down the opportunity to head-up the start-up and operation of an organisation that is badly needed where I live. I was asked to do it, but I have other plans. On the plus, though, my dp is totally into it, so he's looking into doing it himself, and it's not a small business (purchased job, imo), but a very flexible, very social, soft-activism platform for people involved in food security/sovereignty/distribution/etc... It's as big as the operator wants it to be- wide open opportunity. Dp has some research to do before making a firm decision, but his present job is a contract position that ends May 31st, so he's beginning to feel a bit of pressure to make some serious decisions.

My four older dc have discovered that they are capable of voluntary trade and want to offer their wares at the market. I'm excited to see what they do! The market is very barter-friendly as well as quality-insistent, so this will be a great experience for them, I think (and hope). I couldn't dream up a better environment for learning how voluntary trade works. I'm expecting to learn as much as they do!  They've been asking questions and role playing their imagined transactions and interactions with people there. It's fascinating to listen to their ideas and innocent expectations, that they presume fairness and mutual consideration, etc... I love it.









I'm finding that very quickly, it seems that I'm running out of day a few hours too soon. It's very hard to do this while tied to a job; the transition is very inefficient and chaotic. I understand why some people opt to just stop jobbing and then become (necessarily) super creative when reality sets in. We're not wanting that fight-or-flight experience because we have five children. If we were childless, I'd have no qualms about just cutting loose, but providing for my children requires wise, calculated risk-taking, and we are challenged by figuring out where the cross-over line is, and how to get from here to there. Experience is definitely our teacher in this; intuition is taking a bit of a backseat here- probably for the first time ever.


----------



## iris777888

Hello! I've been following this thread but have not posted about us before now. My family is working to move to a live-aboard sailboat in the near future. We're trying to figure out the best way for us to make a living as we go. We mainly want to just be with our son, enjoy spending time with him, explore new locales, and have adventures until he's grown and gone.

DH and I both work in the web development realm, have 30 years combined experience, and while we could just try to create web sites for others what we've found is that it's just as bad or worse than working full time jobs. All the client acquisition, customer service, billing, etc.does not suit us. So we're exploring our options.

We've got some passive income ideas, some things in progress which do include building web sites or applications (we do enjoy it when it's our own projects), now just to get them launched and/or profitable. As a previous poster mentioned, it's hard to do in addition to demanding jobs. Meanwhile we're working on debt elimination, boat payment savings, decluttering and otherwise getting ready for our new life. It's the excitement (and reading boat magazines!) that keeps us going.









Love hearing all the stories of how others are making it work or progressing on plans.


----------



## esg

Hello iris, nice to have you here. Taking off on a sailboat sounds like so much fun not to mention a good bit of relaxation. My plan as well is to be able to be with my son till he's older. You can never get time back. I've never been more reminded of that till I had my son. I can't wait to hear how that transition from land to sea, if you will, goes for your family.

I've taken up cake baking. I've yet to profit from it but it holds my interest enough that I'll be surprised not to continue with it to the point of regular income. I made a cake for Mother's Day and that got good compliments. Was even compared to my sister who is an awesome baker. I have a project on the burner as well as a few plans. Beyond the cake making, I think I'll start a very simple photography business. I have the camera, just need to study up and improve. Can you tell I'm trying my hardest to never have to return to work again? Lol! Ideas are popping up like crazy!

How is everyone doing? Anything new and exciting to report??


----------



## frugalmama

Not much to report here - had a garage sale a few weeks ago and sold $500 worth, all stockpile items. Not too bad - wish it had been more though. Didn't have any of my regulars come which was weird.

Still broke overall.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> Still broke overall.


Sounds about right on my end as well, frugalmama.

As tough as it is though, I'd still never go back to my other job. Towards the end, I was a huge stressed mess. Just wish this came with more money.

I did sign up for a group study on banking for tomorrow. That will bring in 125 but the majority of it is going to pay off the doula.

Shouldn't complain cause money is coming in at all but still wish this came with more money.


----------



## tillymonster

Throughly enjoying this thread. Thinking about my own unjobbing. Was a web dev working horrible hours but with some awesome clients (Apple!!!) but I guess my time was up. My boss was almost younger then me so I guess I needed to scoot over for the boy/girl wonders!

Here's something I've ALWAYS dreamed of doing but what I think I know is you are either starving or rich doing so... A singer in a band. I love singing and have been deemed a karaoke queen back in my bar hopping days! How to do THAT and make money?!?! Hrmm... Anyone on here doing that currently?


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExOfficia*
> 
> Hi mamas
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've been following this thread for a few weeks now, and when I first saw it I was so happy because there was a name for how I've been living my life.
> 
> I'm a single mum of two kids, and I haven't worked in a conventional job since before my daughter was born. When I was with my ex, I started doing a bit of ebay, initially just to get rid of the kids things as they got older, as with one income we were definitely on a budget, plus our house being small the clutter would accumulate quite quickly. I really got into it, and started reselling things I'd find at the thrift stores. I've always had a good eye and can spot something with resale value a mile away, ha. In the meanwhile, I could do this while staying at home with my kids. It soon became income that we desperately needed because of my ex's spending habits. Simply put, he wanted to have a lifestyle we really couldn't afford. He was very passive-aggressive and resented me staying at home, when what would come out of his mouth was "i'll support you no matter what you want to do." I felt it important to be at home with my kids, for a variety of reasons- daycare costs here are really high, I'd left my job in another city when I married him and knew I would find it difficult to get a decently paying job here because I don't speak French, and his job is very intense, requiring travel out of town. I do believe that it is very difficult in a relationship for both parents to have "alpha" jobs where there are young kids- someone needs to be more focused on home. And that was me, especially since he was never especially engaged with the kids.
> 
> About a year and a half ago he left me, after years of infidelities, on top of us having very different values at the end of the day. Suddenly I was on my own with the kids 75% of the time. I get child and spousal support from him, and it's a decent amount, but I have debts that accumulated during our marriage. I'm reselling like mad, doing surveys online, working little casual jobs that I hear about through word of mouth...all so that I can continue to be at home with my kids. It's working. I'm happy being with them, and I've paid down $12k of debt since he left. He really wants me to get a full-time job of course so that he can reduce the amount of support he pays me, but I don't want to go back to that grind. I did it once upon a time and it cost me in ways that are immeasurable- the stress, the general unhappiness, always feeling rushed, etc. Being at home also allows me to have the time to live a more frugal, simple lifestyle- I have time and energy to grown my own veggies, can, bake from scratch, hang laundry on the line, etc.
> 
> These days I'm doing a LOT of reselling. I go through peaks and valleys with my sales depending on my energy level and what else is going on in my life. Also doing a bit of pet-sitting, surveys online, and occasionally I help out at a friend's workplace doing office work when they have a big mailing to be done. It's all good
> 
> Ha, I didn't mean to write a novel here- but I just want to say I'm so happy to have found this tribe


Wow, that's great! Thanks for sharing your story. I always love hearing about other single mothers who are doing what they can to stay home.


----------



## mamayogibear

I wish I could un-job. I always wanted to be a massage therapit and yoga instructor, but I let my ex convince me if I was going to spend time in school that it needed to be for a more 'popular and mainstream' career so I spent three years doing general ed and prerequisite courses to just now be able to start nursing school next fall which will take two more years before I can get a job. The more I think about it the more I realize I never wanted to become a nurse I would much rather help people in a more holistic manner. But I've spent three years and taken out student loans to do this so I might as well follow it through. Perhaps someday I can save up enough money to live my dream at home with my kids and teach yoga on top of a mountain.


----------



## Paigekitten

My husband has struggled with whether or not he should finish his degree. He's close, and taken out all these loans so on the one hand he wants to just get the diploma. But he doesn't want to do what he studied, and it's not worth even MORE debt to us right now.

Things are tight right now, we are trying to get the house ready to sell or rent. DH is doing a little bit of web design, a little bit of work for an old employer, some house painting for friends. I've been selling stuff on craigslist, but I'm out of stuff to sell and need to figure out how I'll chip in now in addition to saving us money everywhere I can. I can't wait until we don't have to come up with the house payment every month, we'll have so much freedom!


----------



## esg

mamayogibear, I wish you could live your dream too. You'll still have student loans in two years. Would it really be so hard to ditch that schooling and use what you've already learned towards your massage therapy/yoga work? I'm sure you've had some Biology, Anatomy or something in there thats useful towards your other studies. That could totally work out but then again life is almost always better said than done. I'd just hate for you to have to wait it out another two years when you don't sound into nursing.

I hear you Paigekitten! My mortgage is the largest expense I have and I see several more years with it if I can't come up with major funds. I'd like to at least pay it off by the time my 4 month old is 10! I'm down to selling things on craigslist as well. I'm about to apply to a small job out of the house but I'm so not ready to do that.

I can understand your husband's position. I was going to go back to school for prereqs for another degree but I can't put up with the extra debt and can't even guarantee that that will help us any. Its a very hard choice.


----------



## zenmumajen

We are also really tight with money right now. We are low-income and am trying to follow my passion to be a doula but it is not a money making field by any means. I have a birth lined up but am doing it for free as I am still in training so it is really frustrating when people discourage me from being a doula. We are considering moving in with the in laws as they have property and now that our baby is turning into a toddler we thought it would be a better space to play rather than in an apt complex. I am willing to sacrifice alot of things so I may stay at home with my son. I really want to get into soap making and candles. I actually met a really nice lady at our farmer's market who makes soaps the old fashioned way and I would love for her to train me but not sure if she would be willing to. Other than that I have really run out of ideas for income...sorry if I rambled.


----------



## esg

zenmama, you should ask her! Maybe she'd love to train you if you offer to work for her at the market. If not, google is full of resources (though I know its not the same as hands on). Go for it!


----------



## mamayogibear

All the massage therapy schools here are very exclusive and won't let me transfer courses in because the 'focus' isn't massage based! As for yoga the only way to become an instructor is to get trained for an amount of hands on hours through an institute or yoga alliance certified teacher trainer. I plan on doing that once i can afford to though! I really am not that into nursing but I suppose I could do two more years of school after becoming an RN and become a nurse-midwife. I think I would like that even though it would not happen for four years.

I wish I could practice as an unlicensed massage therapist for donations instead of for income... but that is probably illegal in a few ways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> mamayogibear, I wish you could live your dream too. You'll still have student loans in two years. Would it really be so hard to ditch that schooling and use what you've already learned towards your massage therapy/yoga work? I'm sure you've had some Biology, Anatomy or something in there thats useful towards your other studies. That could totally work out but then again life is almost always better said than done. I'd just hate for you to have to wait it out another two years when you don't sound into nursing.


----------



## zenmumajen

Thanks esg for the words of encouragement- I just might!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> zenmama, you should ask her! Maybe she'd love to train you if you offer to work for her at the market. If not, google is full of resources (though I know its not the same as hands on). Go for it!


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> All the massage therapy schools here are very exclusive and won't let me transfer courses in because the 'focus' isn't massage based! As for yoga the only way to become an instructor is to get trained for an amount of hands on hours through an institute or yoga alliance certified teacher trainer. I plan on doing that once i can afford to though! I really am not that into nursing but I suppose I could do two more years of school after becoming an RN and become a nurse-midwife. I think I would like that even though it would not happen for four years.
> 
> I wish I could practice as an unlicensed massage therapist for donations instead of for income... but that is probably illegal in a few ways


Sounds like you have a good backup with the nurse - midwife part. That could give you something to look for and work towards. I do understand having to hold off on something till you can afford it. You'll be on your way soon!


----------



## esg

You're welcome! If you go for it, I hope it works out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenmumajen*
> 
> Thanks esg for the words of encouragement- I just might!


----------



## marimara

Zero Tuition College-FABULOUS, amazing, free thinking, thinking out the box idea, check this out:

http://www.ztcollege.com/blog/start-here/

I just came across this and thought these things were worth sharing here. \

http://www.marcandangel.com/2010/11/15/12-dozen-places-to-self-educate-yourself-online/


----------



## esg

That's a great resource. It reminds me of something I saw on lifehacker.com a while back. I really like things like that. Always makes me want to go learn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marimara*
> 
> I just came across this and thought these things were worth sharing here. \
> 
> http://www.marcandangel.com/2010/11/15/12-dozen-places-to-self-educate-yourself-online/


----------



## seawitch

This topic may have been addressed before, so sorry if it already has. I don't have time to read the full 10 pages of discussion but I will later.








But here's my question. We're moving to a state with, well, practically no Medicaid coverage. For parents with kids who aren't formally employed the annual income limit is like $6,000, and no assets allowed. My husband is covered by the VA health care but the kids and I are not eligible. Neither of us are formally employed; we both unjob more or less. Chances are we're not going to be formally employed in the future, either.

The only, and I do mean only, issue is health care for the kids and myself. We can't afford health insurance premiums for private care. We were paying something like 300+ a month for my daughter and myself and that didn't even cover emergency visits. We ended up getting 10K in debt in one month due to medical bills - the insurance we were throwing money out the window for was just gone, and we were still in debt. To "properly" insure my kids and myself it would be like 500, MINIMUM - probably more like 700. Which is way beyond our means. Our highest bill at the moment is car insurance, and that's like 100 a month. To just add that much a month to our living expenses is completely unrealistic.

We live off of about 1500 a month right now. The house we're moving to will be paid for with cash, so no mortgage. We will be debt free, low property tax state, no car payment, mostly self-sufficient as far as food is concerned and mostly off-grid as far as utilities is concerned. Our lifestyle is totally sustainable as far as living expenses, etc - and whatever additional money we get through various unjobbing sources is icing on the cake and put it into savings for emergencies, etc.

The only way to afford health insurance at this point is to work full time for an employer. If we could even get a job like that. I have no work history and absolutely zero desire to work outside the home. I did look for a job before, months of a full-time job search that I put 500% of effort into - and didn't come up with anything that remotely resembled a job with benefits. And we're going to be living kind of isolated in the countryside, where the jobs just aren't, there. It would mean revamping our entire lifestyle, life goals, aspirations - just to be able to afford health insurance. Which, even when we HAD it, just put us into debt, because it wasn't sufficient.

Any thoughts or BDTD's? I'm not trying to whine or be all woe-is-us, and I know some people will say that if we can't afford private insurance we should suck it up and change our lifestyle. I've had a similar conversation here on MDC before and I was flamed a lot with people insinuating that I was just too lazy to find a job, and I should get a job at Starbucks while I put my babies (infants at the time) in daycare so I could do the responsible thing and get insurance. I don't think it would be more industrious of me to do so. Plus in a rural area there's no Starbucks to get a job at, you know?

Should we instead switch gears and move to a state that would be less than ideal (by a lot) for us simply in hopes that Medicaid will cover us there? I hate the idea of that. It feels wrong. But I'm from Europe so I believe that health care is a right for everyone, and I don't view Medicaid as welfare or a stigma. We don't use any other aid even when we qualified for it, but Medicaid I have no hesitation about. Health care is a joke, etc etc.

ETA: My long-term plans are writing; at this point I'm devoting most of the time to portfolio-building but it still takes up all of my free time (i.e. time I'm not homeschooling or doing chores). I imagine it will be sustainable in the future. I also am a doula and do web design. So, I do have some sources of income - but it's all pretty touch and go, and I can't guarantee that every month we'll have enough to pay a grand in premiums.


----------



## yippiehippie

Seawitch - is there a reason you need the insurance? I mean, of course I realize it's good to have, especially if you've had lots of medical bills, but do you or your kids need regular care for a condition?

We are covered w/medicaide but if we weren't I probably just wouldn't get any. Sounds like you guys take good care of yourselves, which means sick less, is there low cost clinics around where you're moving "just in case"? I know there's always chances for accidents, but I feel the money we'd save by not paying for insurance would give us a base to pay off any bills. Medical bills/hospitals will normally work w/you on payment plans.

I guess what I'm getting at is, why not just forgo it?

BTW, you shouldn't find any bashing here, I don't think you sound irresponsible or lazy. In fact the opposite! How many ppl can pay cash for a home and be self sufficient?! SOunds like you have worked hard to be where you are and I just hope to get there someday too! Way to go!


----------



## seawitch

Well, I'm just worried about the whole "everyone is required to have insurance by 2014" or whatever that is. I'm not entirely sure what it's about, or... OK, to be honest I'm not sure what's rumor and what's fact, and one of these days I'm going to educate myself on it.

I personally have only had insurance for like... I dunno, 6 months out of my adult life (excepting the Medicaid I was on when I was pregnant). I'm not really concerned about it. I'm bitter about health care in general, but who isn't nowadays? I'm just worried that the law is going to take effect that everyone will HAVE to get insurance and I won't be able to afford it.

That, or, well, I'd really be happy to get emergency coverage for my kids. My son is very accident prone. The last incident was that he cut his head on a wooden block in his room and had a huge gash on his skull (it's like three inches long) and it just wouldn't.stop.bleeding. We took him to urgent care after urgent care but they all said they wouldn't treat him, that we had to take him to the ER. Meanwhile he was sobbing and bleeding all over the place but they wouldn't even see him or put some glue on his freaking scalp. We tried going to a hospital and they said we'd have to pay out of pocket. We just couldn't afford that sort of debt. So we ended up walking out. It sucked. Long story short, DH patched him up and he was fine.

But everyone, for weeks, kept asking us if he had been seen by a doctor. And he certainly screamed bloody murder when DH was cleaning the wound. I was terrified that someone would call CPS on us for medical neglect. I think that's my fear. We do tend to be DIY'ers. I had an unassisted birth. When DH was a kid he got attacked by a dog and his mom sewed his leg up with a turkey needle - not that that sounds fun or all that safe, but it's one of her favorite stories to tell. I just, I dunno. I'm scared of CPS. Though if it was a REAL medical emergency I wouldn't hesitate on going to the doctor, debt or no debt. But if CPS ever did get involved in our lives for whatever reason I'm wondering what they would say - the kids are unvaxed, we're homeschooling / unschooling, no medical coverage... ack.


----------



## Paigekitten

We are moving out of a state where we have the state health plan and into one where we don't qualify. The advantages of moving for us are WAY more important then having insurance just in case. We don't even use it now, we are all very healthy, I pay mostly cash for my birth's (baby due in November). I've had to work with a hospital on a payment plan before, so it doesn't scare me if I may have to do that again. If I had $300 or $500 or $700 to spend each month on health insurance I probably would save it and pay cash for any health care we need. After we move I might check out my options for some kind of accident coverage, but if that isn't an option I still feel like it's a good choice for us to live our life without it right now.


----------



## seawitch

That's how I feel too. The benefits outweight the costs. No one place is going to be perfect.

I'm still kind of worried about the day when all Americans need to purchase a health insurance plan, but I don't know, maybe there will be more options then? Maybe? I hope?









The low cost clinic is a good idea.

I read some stuff about how small farmers and the like are very likely to not have insurance and to be crippled by medical costs, etc. Kind of depressing. I don't think we quite qualify as small farmers, though.

I honestly don't get the obsession with "formal" employment. If you're not employed formally you're viewed as... I don't know. "Unemployed" has such stigma. As if all people without formal salaries are just bumming around. Drives me up the wall.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seawitch*
> 
> I honestly don't get the obsession with "formal" employment. If you're not employed formally you're viewed as... I don't know. "Unemployed" has such stigma. As if all people without formal salaries are just bumming around. Drives me up the wall.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Paigekitten

I know! My husband tells people he's a self employed web developer. It sounds really impressive, even though that's only a small portion of what he does. I still kind of get bent out of sorts when DH or I describe me as a stay at home mom, but unemployed sounds even worse. Neither really describes what I do either. I like the term unjobbing, but people don't get it, and I don't always want to explain, especially since a lot of what I do falls into the saving money camp, not the making money camp.

As for mandatory insurance. I am kind of in denial it will ever actually happen. I'll guess deal with it if/when I have to (not the most mature attitude, I know).


----------



## esg

How is everyone doing lately?

I tried my hand as photographer last month and while I liked it, I haven't been able to get a constant source of clients. It's tough but I'm not done with it yet.

I started making and decorating cakes but there's much to learn there too. The word is out that I can do it so I just need to continue so I can have a portfolio in place.

Besides that, my 6 months of maternity leave/unemployment is coming to an end within the next few days. I'm going to pick up a paper route. Has anyone done this? How was it? I'm really hoping I'll be able to get enough money to keep afloat but will be able to keep my time free enough to work on more side income. Wish me luck!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lovelylisa

RE the insurance thing... does your state offer CHIP? CHIP is the children's health insurance program and it offers care for the kids only. The premiums for that are around $50 a month for two kids, but that too is based on income. I believe $50 is the high end of what it would cost. It might be worth looking into for you- I don't know if all states call it CHIP though.

My husband and I both got laid off so we are in the process of dealing with that and getting ourselves steady to move forward.


----------



## frugalmama

I"m still here - now fully unjobbing and panicing. We had a major loss of income this month and were already behind, so I have no idea what I'm going to do - we need $350 by Sunday and I'm out of ideas.

Has anyone made doll clothing and sold it before? I'm thinking of trying that and taking some pieces to the farmer's market and trying my hand at selling them. I planned on making some fo rmy daughter for Christmas anyways, so if it doesn't work I'm not out much.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> I"m still here - now fully unjobbing and panicing. We had a major loss of income this month and were already behind, so I have no idea what I'm going to do - we need $350 by Sunday and I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Has anyone made doll clothing and sold it before? I'm thinking of trying that and taking some pieces to the farmer's market and trying my hand at selling them. I planned on making some fo rmy daughter for Christmas anyways, so if it doesn't work I'm not out much.


Yep, I hear you on the panic part, frugalmama.

Even with the paper route coming up, I still have a few large amounts due before the end of the month and God knows how that's going to work out. I'm trying to bring money in any way I can but its tough out there.

Even if I could find a full time job, it wouldn't be whats best for my family right now so I know I'm better off trying to do this but its hard trying to bring in enough money to start with. I'll be thinking of your family this upcoming weekend. I'm sorry to hear you're in this position too.

As far as doll clothes, give it a try. I've never done it but if you don't lose anything trying, it sounds worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## yippiehippie

We're not in a good position now either. The house on 2 acres we were buying is not working out (we were supposed to close next week!). Now we have no place to live after the 31st and I'm sure we'll have to settle with less than 1/2 acre. No goats for me anymore


----------



## wanderinblues

Unjobbing... so that's what it's called!

I'm 22 and I long ago realized that formal employment goes against my ideals and is not for me. Same with formal/traditional education. But I just assumed there was something wrong with me  to prefer to provide directly for my family, transact locally with my community and spend time teaching my (future) kids.

I'm not where I would like to be right now by any stretch, but the intent and ideas are there. I'm 22 and living with my DP and his DD (shes 50% with us). He is a winemaker and recently bought his own wine making shop (ubrew). I am very proud of him for having a skill that will always be in demand, even WTSHTF. Booze is a great barter item!

I just finished a summer contract as a Census enumerator for the government. Now I'm back to working two days per week as a subcontractor for a small web design business and one or two days per week in my Mom's vintage clothing shop. That's where my money comes from right now. I must admit, I am kind of missing those regular, weekly government deposits! But I have never had much money, neither have my parents. When the going gets tough (as it will this winter), I simply simplify: get rid of anything that costs money and stop buying everything except food. Our car is already gone  I still have my motorcycle insured because I can still afford to and it's still warm out, but I will park it for the winter too.

I used to be even less concerned with money. If I completely ran out, I would simply live in my car/tent/school bus, up a logging road and eat simply. Easy! It's not like I would starve or lack food/shelter. I can convert a school bus into a home with $300 or less, I've done it before. But somehow that doesn't seem as feasible now. Would my DP just up and move out, rent out the whole house (income!) to live in the bush (or on the road) with me in freedom and happiness? I don't know. Our ideals are so in line, but somehow our life outlooks are a bit different.

If I felt like I had the time, I would like to sell on of a kind children's clothing, possibly from vintage fabric and knitted items like arm warmers, hats, etc. Really, I have tons and tons of ideas for handmade things that I've never developed or taken to the next step. I would sell at my Mom's shop and on Etsy.

If we had the space (or if bylaws allowed it) I would like to sell farm produce like eggs and rabbit meat. We are working on making our largish, suburban lot produce as much food as possible, but we are not allowed to take that next step of getting livestock. This fall, we will be going commercial with our wild mushroom picking though, that's exciting 

My nature inclines toward (extreme to some) frugality, most of it coming from my Mom and the way I was raised. I flat-out refuse to buy anything new. I will happily do without until I can find it in the thrift store or a yard sale or free on the side of the road. I also do things like washing and re-using plastic bags (is that weird? some people think it's weird).

Anyway, I will never be a career person and I hope to soon have some purely self-generated income. Surely that's part of the fun though? Jumping from one idea to another and figuring out just what will work?

Thanks for reading that, it's long!


----------



## featherstory

That really wasn't that long! If I were you I'd look into converting buses, etc. to make $. I wish I had that skill. I'm in an RV now and I see so many people in need of that service, me included. Unfortunately dh isn't handy and neither am I, but luckily his family is helping us get a better RV. Hopefully eventually we'll become more handy. Maybe you could teach those skills to people? I had a very similar discovery as you in my 2nd year in university, that was over 6 years ago. Most of that time I have un-jobbed.

I spent a lot of time nannying or babysitting, while freelance writing, studying/training, teaching yoga or dance, personal care assistance, health/spirituality/life coaching, and making things or attempting some other creative project, such as modeling, acting, or playing music. I've also worked one part-time job, tried to sell Avon, done intuitive readings and ran a restaurant.

At one point DH and I traveled with my first dd for 6 months being street performers and trying to do workshops, sound healing, and personal yoga & life coaching. Right now we're not making any income. I'm very close to relaunching my health/life coaching programs, based on a website I'm running and doing multiple blogs.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> We're not in a good position now either. The house on 2 acres we were buying is not working out (we were supposed to close next week!). Now we have no place to live after the 31st and I'm sure we'll have to settle with less than 1/2 acre. No goats for me anymore


I'm sorry to hear that. The house buying process is so hard and so dependent on so much. I hope you wont have to settle for less than you want. I'll be thinking of you too.


----------



## wanderinblues

I have actually thought about that, but not for a while. I have an old dodge van sitting in the yard waiting for my attentions. I have big plans for it, but it seems to be the last thing i get to. Making vehicles liveable and flipping them would suit me very well though  I should add it to the list.

I will never be able to focus on just one thing, which is fun, but it makes finishing projects very difficult









Thanks for the advice, featherstory! I love love love that you spent so much time on the road with your DD, thats awesome. We are kind of stuck in our current area because DSD's mom lives here but that doesn't mean we can't live a more mobile life. I hope to one day be able to convince my man to pack our lives into a bus, at least for a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *featherstory*
> 
> That really wasn't that long! If I were you I'd look into converting buses, etc. to make $. I wish I had that skill. I'm in an RV now and I see so many people in need of that service, me included. Unfortunately dh isn't handy and neither am I, but luckily his family is helping us get a better RV. Hopefully eventually we'll become more handy. Maybe you could teach those skills to people? I had a very similar discovery as you in my 2nd year in university, that was over 6 years ago. Most of that time I have un-jobbed.
> 
> I spent a lot of time nannying or babysitting, while freelance writing, studying/training, teaching yoga or dance, personal care assistance, health/spirituality/life coaching, and making things or attempting some other creative project, such as modeling, acting, or playing music. I've also worked one part-time job, tried to sell Avon, done intuitive readings and ran a restaurant.
> 
> At one point DH and I traveled with my first dd for 6 months being street performers and trying to do workshops, sound healing, and personal yoga & life coaching. Right now we're not making any income. I'm very close to relaunching my health/life coaching programs, based on a website I'm running and doing multiple blogs.


----------



## wanderinblues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanderinblues*
> 
> I have actually thought about that, but not for a while. I have done it once; I made a $3000 profit on my bus, but I also didn't pay anything for it in the first place so that was kind of a fluke.
> 
> I have an old dodge van sitting in the yard waiting for my attentions. I have big plans for it, but it seems to be the last thing I get to. Making vehicles liveable and flipping them would suit me very well though  I shall add it to the list.
> 
> I will never be able to focus on just one thing, which is fun, but it makes finishing projects very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, featherstory! I love that you spent so much time on the road with your DD, thats awesome. We are kind of stuck in our current area because DSD's mom lives here but that doesn't mean we can't live a more mobile life. I hope to one day be able to convince my man to pack our lives into a bus, at least for a while.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Hi everyone!

We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *here. *Let me know if you have any questions but please post to that thread so I can keep everything in one place.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## Paigekitten

Awesome. I'll keep my eyes open for the group. We just did our taxes ourselves for the first time being self-employed, it was scary when we sat down at first, but now not so much. LOL.


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## esg

I just did my taxes as self employed and I ended up owing a bit along with not getting the full credit back for having my son. I was bummed. I had a W2 for a month and that gave me something back but now I'm going to have to prepare myself next year for that.

Pariah, I'm interested in co-leading! I'll send you a message in case you don't see this one.


----------



## Paigekitten

My DH was on the payroll of his old job partime for 5 months so we still got the earned income credit and credit for the kids, just less then in years past. We thought we owed state taxes, but DH is currently doing book keeping for a CPA and she said we qualify for some kind of exemption, I'm not sure all the details, but we owe the state a lot less then we expected.


----------



## mamayogibear

So I've been unjobbing for about a month now! I have been gathering signatures for petitions with my kids in tow. It's been a ton of fun we just hang out in parks and university campuses on sunny days and hide at home on rainy ones I've paid off a few bills and have a small amount saved up for 'my bus'. However the petitions are allmost over and we've gone from making a decent amount each week to only a hundred bucks! So now I need to find a new 'job' of sorts. I could look into being an internet assessor for leapforce again like I was last summer but that made me spend too much time inside and at home, lol.

So I was thinking of trying to go to some shows and festivals and sell food and beverages on shakedown. I'm not sure if this would be a good way to make money or if I would just spend it all on hotels and concert tickets... Maybe this would be a better idea AFTER I've saved up enough and gotten a bus. Any suggestions for a struggling single mama to unjob enough to save up?


----------



## esg

Mamayogibear, could you pick up a paper route? It's a couple hours a night so the kids would be asleep. I do that. I'm having a hard time not going into full time work cause I'll be honest, throwing newspapers takes a lot of gas and then once my mortgage is paid there not much at all left but I'm a contractor so I feel like there's a bit of freedom there. It pays enough, I just need a little more money right now.


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Mamayogibear, could you pick up a paper route? It's a couple hours a night so the kids would be asleep. I do that. I'm having a hard time not going into full time work cause I'll be honest, throwing newspapers takes a lot of gas and then once my mortgage is paid there not much at all left but I'm a contractor so I feel like there's a bit of freedom there. It pays enough, I just need a little more money right now.


I was considering that but the routes here only pay 100/week and take 2-3 hours so I'm thinking after gas and wear and tear on my car it would not be worth it unless I can't find anything else! Plus the drivers side door on my car stopped working, it won't open and the window won't roll down, so it would be a major pain to hop out the passenger side over and over again...


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> I was considering that but the routes here only pay 100/week and take 2-3 hours so I'm thinking after gas and wear and tear on my car it would not be worth it unless I can't find anything else! Plus the drivers side door on my car stopped working, it won't open and the window won't roll down, so it would be a major pain to hop out the passenger side over and over again...


Oh wow. That's a big difference. Sorry to hear that Yea, it wears on your car. If you really need to do it, you could always throw out the passenger side window, right?

Besides that, maybe throw in some mystery shopping. I was just accepted to one place and I've heard they are completely reputable from the reviews I've read and it sounds like it so far.

AFM,

I have an interview in the morning for a utility company. I'm bummed which is maybe a little dumb. I don't really want to take such a full, employee position but I feel like I should at least attempt whatever it is that would get us more income coming in especially as a single mama. This sucks but I'm just not to the point where I can bring in enough steady income on my own. We're doing okay right now but, yeah, I have to try for it. Interview is in the morning...


----------



## Mommel

Oooo! This is me. Since getting laid off four years ago, I've run a small non-profit (part-time) that I started for a while, I collected unemployment for a bit of course, I wrote some resumes, prepared some taxes, went back to school (I think I might be a student forever if I can), ghost wrote a blog for a small business (including running the owner's personal FB, LinkedIn, and Twitter pages - easiest work for good pay ever!!), got someone who runs a start-up that I used to work for to pay me to write his data operations manual (he was expanding), and I've done some number crunching consulting work (for the guy who laid me off, actually - and I asked for twice my former hourly wage, thank you very much).

I don't love ALL of the ways I bring home the bacon, but the work I don't adore pays well for short periods of time invested, so it gets me what I want, which is time with my kiddo, no outside daycare (just grandma for ten hours a week when I'm in class), and enough moola to cover the bills and indulge in the occasional treat - like a new toy or a smoothie. I'm not sure I want to do this forever, but I will say that it works really well for me right now, and if I go to grad school, it will stay this way for a while. I'm in.


----------



## esg

Welcome, Mommel. Sounds like you are well into unjobbing. It's pretty neat. What are you studying? I had thought about starting school again since J, my son, is a little older. I was working on pre-reqs towards my Nutrition Masters but had to stop. I'm always interested in how people make it work with children.

AFM,

I had a bit of bad luck all last night and this morning including a flat tire, my son not sleeping which means he was awake when I got home at 6 this morning. It took forever for me to get to sleep and then I overslept. I was up in time to call and reschedule so now its for next Wednesday.

I was accepted for mystery shopping as I mentioned so I'll do that enough in the next week to see if its worth continuing with.


----------



## mamayogibear

Any tips on how to find a real mystery shopper group/agency? I would love to go shopping for a change instead of just buying food....


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> Any tips on how to find a real mystery shopper group/agency? I would love to go shopping for a change instead of just buying food....


I'll message you the one I just signed with along with a page with more information so you can get a feel for it before you decide.


----------



## Mommel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esg*
> 
> Welcome, Mommel. Sounds like you are well into unjobbing. It's pretty neat. What are you studying? I had thought about starting school again since J, my son, is a little older. I was working on pre-reqs towards my Nutrition Masters but had to stop. I'm always interested in how people make it work with children.
> 
> AFM,
> 
> I had a bit of bad luck all last night and this morning including a flat tire, my son not sleeping which means he was awake when I got home at 6 this morning. It took forever for me to get to sleep and then I overslept. I was up in time to call and reschedule so now its for next Wednesday.
> 
> I was accepted for mystery shopping as I mentioned so I'll do that enough in the next week to see if its worth continuing with.


I'm studying Econ right now. I truly think that if I can do full-time school as a single mama, almost anyone can.


----------



## mamayogibear

Just to let everyone know signature gathering is an awesome job! I get $2 per signature and I was spending most of my day hanging out with my kids on college campuses, parks, plazas, fairs and farmers markets. I just started summer school this week and am swamped so I'll only be working at fairs and markets on the weekends now. If anyone is interested in doing this just let me know where you live and I will try to look up the contact person in your area if the campaign is still going on in your state (there done in 25 states all ready) and send you a PM.


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommel*
> 
> I'm studying Econ right now. I truly think that if I can do full-time school as a single mama, almost anyone can.


That's encouraging! I loved school and studying and definitely want to go back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> Just to let everyone know signature gathering is an awesome job! I get $2 per signature and I was spending most of my day hanging out with my kids on college campuses, parks, plazas, fairs and farmers markets. I just started summer school this week and am swamped so I'll only be working at fairs and markets on the weekends now. If anyone is interested in doing this just let me know where you live and I will try to look up the contact person in your area if the campaign is still going on in your state (there done in 25 states all ready) and send you a PM.


I'm always interested in new ways to bring in money. I'm in TX. If you find anything, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## mamayogibear

ESG, I Pm'ed you. I hope you get gathering soon!


----------



## yippiehippie

I haven't posted here in a while, but was just reading up a bit and love the inspiration

Hubs is working a "normal" job, but it's OK b/c he has a truck for it so we only have one car, which is nice. I've decided to watch another kid or two at our home part time...just looking for the right match! We bought our home recently and went as low as we could get a loan for so our house payment is low. We're just trying to save where we can so he can eventually 'unjob" too We're not sure what he'll do though! My dream would be to get some land and grow and raise lots of food of our own and to maybe sell...


----------



## Mama Florentyne

"Unjobbing?"

I hadn't heard of that - didn't know what we've been doing for last 15 years had a name!

DH is an under-employed painter/remodeler, so I freelance doing proofreading, editing, graphic/web design, and bookkeeping, while simultaneously homeschooling three kids as well as running his business and the household. It's a bit much.

The bad economy has been really tough on us. Some months, if there's no work, I liquidate excess clothes, kids stuff and homeschooling materials.

While I love the freedom, our lack of security is wearing on me. It's harder, now that we're in our mid-40's, to contemplate never retiring.

I'm glad to be here.


----------



## frugalmama

Haven't been here for a while - we are just making it. I've been doing really well selling book online lately - I'm thinking of expanding it into a free standing website so that I can accept CC and such since I don't use paypal {don't agree with their business practices}. Has anyone done this, and how hard was it?

Also - those of you who unjob by running a business - what is the best low cost software to keep track of expenses and income and inventory? I'm mainly looking for something that is easy to use and either free or cheap.


----------



## Ragana

Subbing and will read through the entire thread when I have time!

I have been self-employed for the past 11 years as a translator. In our 20s we studied (working food/retail) and lived abroad for a while in a couple of countries, which was great. Came back to the States in 2001. We are not totally unjobbing now - when we came back, DH was a SAHD while I worked full-time (plus overtime) as a freelancer; now he works full-time as a teacher (summers off), and I work part-time and do the pre-/post-school childcare and a lot of the household stuff. Although maybe not "unjobbing" exactly, we did consciously make these choices for two reasons: partly to do what we truly love to do for a living and partly to ensure that we maximize the time with our kids.

Ideally I have thought of adding other streams of income just to make things more interesting. I could probably earn more translating, but I've been doing the same type of work for a long time now, and it can get boring. The economy has also put a crimp in the offers and rates I'm receiving. One of my dreams is to take time off and travel for an extended period, live abroad again (one DD is really pushing for this!), or do something similar over the summers while our kids are still at home - need to be self-employed or unjob to make that work.

I would like to follow this thread for ideas for inspiration for my kids, too. We live in a community where most kids will likely go to college and many will have the cash to pay for it. We will not. I want to be able to encourage them with interesting and outside-the-box ways to get an education and make a living without having to fit into the conventional societal mold.

I do get stuck on the idea of health insurance and retirement, but then again, even with best efforts, I don't think we'll retire in comfort, even though we make a decent living. Might as well enjoy the ride!


----------



## prescottchels

I've just finished reading the whole thread!! lol Got some great ideas! Thanks, Ladies. And thanks Esg for sending me the link. I had no idea either that there was a name for what I've been doing the past 10-15 years lol (much to the dismay of my family







)

I did work full time for several years in the Registrar's office of my college alma mater and while it was great experience I hope to never have to go back to the 40 hr work week. It literally kills me. I tried several permanent part time jobs too, but the stress just wasn't worth the pay so even though I don't always have as much moolah as I'd like...I'm happier and healthier so it balances out for me in the long run.

Right now I'm doing work as a personal organizer, book editor, nutrition coach, gluten free baker, caterer, & occasional date night babysitter. I like variety. a. lot. So this unjobbing thing really works for me if I can stay out of my own way, keep worry and stress about the next paycheck in check and just let it flow!

I've also been a nanny, a gardener, a live-in teen mentor/guardian, a tutor, a temp, a temporary teacher aide, a school nurse sub, a guide with ChaCha, a house builder/remodeler/painter/cleaner, a baby hat knitter, a census taker, and probably more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.

When I get my health better I plan to be a single mama by choice so I really appreciate that there's a community here of like minded folks to bounce ideas off of and a place to come for support.

So thanks!!! You all ROCK!!









Chelsie


----------



## mamayogibear

The signature gathering campaign I was working on has come to an end So now I need some new unjobbing ideas because a real job here would cost too much. Even with the state daycare subsidy I would still have to pay around 600 a month for daycare. The subsidy only pays 'fair market value' but every center I can find charges way more than that!

I'm pondering getting a massage table or chair and giving non 'massage therapy' body work. Would this be illegal? I just started playing didgeridoo and am thinking I could charge for didgeridoo sound healing massages. Also do you need a license to practice reiki and acupressure? I have taken classes in both but did not get certified, however I don't think they require a license like massage therapy does.


----------



## mamayogibear

Oh and another thing I was thinking of doing is putting an ad on craigslist to be loctician and dreading peoples hair. However I don't know if people would be happy with the end result since if you don't get regular touch ups 'done' dreadlocks end up looking nappy and natural in a matter of days...


----------



## esg

mamayogibear, I would personally go with dreading. It sounds like with a simple warning about touch-ups, you could do this on your own time, no problem. The other two I would assume would have a better turnout with certifications. I'm just saying this though because I have no serious idea, Maybe ask someone who already does it? Either way, you sound very skilled!

prescottchels, nice to have you!!

I have no doubt that you'll have continued success. You already have a good list of skills too. I especially love the baby hat knitting.

My family still hasn't gotten over me not having a predictable job. It's nice to have other people who are in the same boat and are loving it!


----------



## prescottchels

Thanks esg! I love having a tribe









Mamayogibear-it depends on what state you're in as far as if you need licenses to touch people. Here in AZ you do. To do ANY kind of bodywork here you MUST be at least a licensed massage therapist OR a minister (which you can easily get online for free), but you'd need to google your own state's laws about that.

Good Luck! Sounds like you have some viable options on the table!


----------



## featherstory

Mamayogibear...it sounds like dreading could be great. Maybe you'd get repeat customers for touch-ups and maybe you could teach them touch-ups for a fee, or send them home with an instruction booklet for a fee if they don't want to book a touch-up.

As for sound healing and bodywork. I've found that going to community centers, parks/recreation and certain types of cafe's, bookstores and new-age type stores are great for these kinds of services. Just tell the owner what you'd like to do. They may agree or not, but if they do they may sit you in the front or outside the store and you will bring in more customers for them. I think you do need a license to practice acupressure unless its a part of another job, like midwife, doula, caregiver, bodywork therapist... I also trained in reiki and sound healing as part of my yoga teacher training... you don't need to be licensed to do these, unless you were required to by a building or business owner...if you do it in your own space I would imagine you'd be fine.

Also if there is an art walk or similar events Art galleries might be interested in hosting you.


----------



## yippiehippie

mamayogibear - good to see you on both this and the dreadies tribe I think the dread idea is good since there always seems to be ppl that come on that thread wishing for help w/their dreadies, ya know? And I think when you touch up by way of crotcheting they look well for a while, mine do anyway. Add some salt water and palm rolling and you've got a happy customer! Great idea

Prescottchels - where in AZ? I'm in Phx/mesa

I've been thinking, maybe in addition to the babysitting, of making stuff to sell, I just keep putting it off. I knit and make all of our own body care type items. I made a couple extra batches of lotion the last time I made it and they were both sold the very next day for over twice what the materials cost. I'd probably have to do it locally only in the summer since it melts. Same with the diaper cream and lip balm I make. I even have containers, I just hate advertising to friends/aquaintances, but local is easier. I made a FB page months ago but have yet to put anything on it! I'm thinking about Etsy, but, once again, shipping this stuff would melt it during the summer. I could knit stuff for Etsy though, or sell play silks (I have a bunch ready to go, tied up and everything, just haven't bothered to even try to sell them).


----------



## calanagear

So glad I found this tribe! We are an unschooling family of three living in Thailand. For the past year I have attempted to 'unjob' ( work minimally and from home) and I've learned a lot, primarily from my failures. Basically when we arrived the job my husband had fell through, and he really didn't feel like doing a teaching job like he had done when we lived in Korea. Anyhow, at the request of a fried of mine ( who is in MLM) I began blogging and so did my husband. I had a couple friends who were very successful at it, and I tried to emulate them by doing SEO/keyword specific posts, but after google changed to Panda it became much harder to rank in google.

My blog now makes a decent income but not steady; I write about family travel, unschooling and APing so we are really in a small niche. However I really like Site Sell and Keyword Academy ( neither of with I am an affiliate of, although I have experimented with both) because they help you research what is a profitable niche and give you a lot of support and step by step help. They are also relatively cheap.

I signed up for the Digital Nomad Academy last month, and this week the Maneesh Sethi's Online Marketing Master's class. I can't say a lot about either, as I haven't had time to do much with them, but the goal of both sites is to help a person unjob, either by blogging or by making a site that sells your services, or by creating a landing page and selling some form of a product ( such as an ebook). Some free resources I have found to be helpful are below:

Itty Biz's free marketing classes

Think Traffic

I will teach you to be rich Blog

Book wise I liked How To Retire In 12 Months and 100 Dollar Startup, however neither really give you the meat and potatoes of how to make money online, they mainly give ideas of what you could do ( blog, consult, etc). Four Hour Workweek is the best for resources.


----------



## prescottchels

YippieHippie, I'm in Prescott







So fun to see another "local" here!

So I have a burning question, but I don't know if it's appropriate to ask where people can be identified so I thought I'd create a poll-though I still have to figure out how... or perhaps I'll just ask it and if you don't want to be publicly identified you could PM me...?

Ok, so I'm gonna ask...

How do you all deal with income tax w/so many small streams of income? Do you declare any of it? All of it? Only some? How do you decide? What about quarterlys?

Typically, I've always had a job that supplied W-2's that was my main source of income and all my "side jobs" didn't make enough to even think of declaring, but now the tables are turning and my side jobs are shifting to be my main income and the job I still have that takes out taxes and supplies a W-2 is kinda my side job... So I'm trying to wrap my head around how to handle all these bits before tax time rolls around again.

Thanks for your input, everyone

ETA YippieHippie, I've found that locals want to support someone they know so if you just put it out there that you've got wares to sell and don't hound people about it they'll buy from you, gladly. Good Luck!!


----------



## mamayogibear

I've always  used the M-99 form for miscellaneous income... However on occasion I may have spent tips or donations to quickly to properly record them and have just had to guestimate the amount of tips as ten percent.


----------



## prescottchels

So w/the M-99 do you bypass the self-employment tax and what not? I'm gonna have to look into that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescottchels*
> 
> So w/the M-99 do you bypass the self-employment tax and what not? I'm gonna have to look into that. Thanks for sharing!


There is a part on the form that asks if you have done that type of work the previous year or intend to do it the following year. IF the answer to both is no then you are not self employed with that activity because it is not a constant career. So it might not work for all situations but it has worked for me since I have done so many random things for money, lol.


----------



## prescottchels

Ahhh interesting... thanks


----------



## Alenushka

Interesting but not very achievable for many people in US. We do not have universal health-care so the only way to get health care i either to make enough money freelancing to pay for medical care or insurance; being so poor that one qualifies for Medicaid or by getting insurance through work.

My brother unjobed for years on my couch. It was possible because we had barter agreement but eventually he got bored. I have friend who enjoys but she has trust fund.

I guess the term seems weired to me. Even if one does not have 9-5 jobs but makes income in some other way as massage therapist, babysitter, sex worker, or some other freelance, one still has a job to do to get money. It is not 9-5 traditional job but work is still involved. Even if one is Regan or gather or raises own veggies and chickens, one still performs a job to get the good. Not Job for the Man, but it is still a job to be done on the daily basis.


----------



## prescottchels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Interesting but not very achievable for many people in US. We do not have universal health-care so the only way to get health care i either to make enough money freelancing to pay for medical care or insurance; being so poor that one qualifies for Medicaid or by getting insurance through work.
> 
> My brother unjobed for years on my couch. It was possible because we had barter agreement but eventually he got bored. I have friend who enjoys but she has trust fund.
> 
> I guess the term seems weired to me. Even if one does not have 9-5 jobs but makes income in some other way as massage therapist, babysitter, sex worker, or some other freelance, one still has a job to do to get money. It is not 9-5 traditional job but work is still involved. Even if one is Regan or gather or raises own veggies and chickens, one still performs a job to get the good. Not Job for the Man, but it is still a job to be done on the daily basis.


Alenushka, wondering what your point is here...? This is a thread for people of a like mind to come together for support and ideas. If you don't care for the term unjobbing or the lifestyle, feel free to post elsewhere. It's working for us. I'll thank you to not poop on our parade in the future. Thanks


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> There is a part on the form that asks if you have done that type of work the previous year or intend to do it the following year. IF the answer to both is no then you are not self employed with that activity because it is not a constant career. So it might not work for all situations but it has worked for me since I have done so many random things for money, lol.


I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## esg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Interesting but not very achievable for many people in US. We do not have universal health-care so the only way to get health care i either to make enough money freelancing to pay for medical care or insurance; being so poor that one qualifies for Medicaid or by getting insurance through work.
> 
> My brother unjobed for years on my couch. It was possible because we had barter agreement but eventually he got bored. I have friend who enjoys but she has trust fund.
> 
> I guess the term seems weired to me. Even if one does not have 9-5 jobs but makes income in some other way as massage therapist, babysitter, sex worker, or some other freelance, one still has a job to do to get money. It is not 9-5 traditional job but work is still involved. Even if one is Regan or gather or raises own veggies and chickens, one still performs a job to get the good. Not Job for the Man, but it is still a job to be done on the daily basis.


By definition of the word job, unjobbing is correct to me. A job is a position of regular, paid employment. I take employment to simply mean working for boss or employer. To do a job or work (verb) yes but to have a regular job and therefore employer, no. That's just how I see it and it fits me. I don't have an employer but I do a job on a regular basis.

A trust fund would be great.


----------



## mamayogibear

To me unjobbing is doing what I can to enjoy living to the fullest and get by financially doing those activities. Yeah sometimes I have to 'quit' and work a 9-5 for a while to make ends meet because I don't have a trust fund. I would even consider being self employed in some fields unjobbing.

Like I am a CNA (nurses aid) and have worked in facilities and through home health agencies before. However if I were to work as a home health aid for private clients with whom I could choose my schedule and shared similar philosophies with (ie vegetarian so I am not having to cut up and spoon feed them a carcass) I would even consider that unjobbing. What do the rest of you think? Would that be unjobbing or not because I would be working under the scope of practicce for a certificate instead of just doing my own thing?


----------



## prescottchels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> ...However if I were to work as a home health aid for private clients with whom I could choose my schedule and shared similar philosophies with (ie vegetarian so I am not having to cut up and spoon feed them a carcass) I would even consider that unjobbing....


Mamayogibear, I agree that this would be unjobbing.

To me an unjobber is someone who sets their own hours, often working part time w/multiple streams of income, who's happy with the work they're doing-often an unconventional means of making money that they've been "called" to do to contribute to the greater good.


----------



## trekkingirl

Have you all joined the unjobbing group?


----------



## prescottchels

Where/what is that?


----------



## trekkingirl

That blue bar across the top of the webpage that says home, forums, reviews, etc....click on the one that says groups. It will take you to the MDC unjobbing group.


----------



## trekkingirl

I just added in the link to the groups page at the bottom of the quote

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *here. *Let me know if you have any questions but please post to that thread so I can keep everything in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mothering.com/community/groups


----------



## esg

Now that I think about it, I think someone may have mentioned groups before. I never looked it up but I'm about to. Thanks!


----------



## mamayogibear

Groups? Cool!


----------



## mamayogibear

I know this gal that just made the most amazing birthday cake for her daughter, it would have cost about 80 at the store she said. She made four or five practice cakes to get it right. So my idea is someone could make birthday cakes for less than the stores... It's not just cooking but a really cool art form... okay idea over


----------



## esg

Ive been working on cakes for a little while. It's a bit harder than I thought it would be (and m. fondant is a witch to work with) but yeah you can make quite a bit that way. Some people charge loads for a cake. I wish I had the skill.


----------



## Mommel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> I know this gal that just made the most amazing birthday cake for her daughter, it would have cost about 80 at the store she said. She made four or five practice cakes to get it right. So my idea is someone could make birthday cakes for less than the stores... It's not just cooking but a really cool art form... okay idea over


I think my sister does that sometimes... although she does actually have a job-job... she's on here too... hakeber, where are you??


----------



## Mommel

Also, I am unjobbing like crazy these days... just added credit counseling consults for an investment firm to my repertoire (added to the regular ghost blogging, running people's social media channels - and custom consults for social media, tax preparation, resume writing, etc.). Unjobbing is hard to describe... I sort of have a bunch of little tiny jobs, but I'm my own boss, set my own schedule, and sometimes I do X, and sometimes Y or Z. I don't see it as a permanent lifestyle choice as much as just how I'm getting myself through school without having to put my little guy in daycare until he goes to school.


----------



## prescottchels

Has anyone done virtual assistant work? I just found this site that you can apply online with. Work 2-3 hrs/day 5 days/week from home w/a salary and benefits?! http://ctiny.com/jobs


----------



## prescottchels

Just got invited to do surveys by PineCone Research. According to this site, they're one of the best... Anyone have experience? I used to belong to a couple different ones years ago, but the payouts were so low I got tired of doing it.

http://www.surveypolice.com/pinecone-research


----------



## esg

I think Pincone is one that I'm either with or was with. I'm with a few and can't remember at the moment. I've been telling myself to keep with the surveys but haven't been doing as good a job. I've yet to reach payout level due to that but I'm for anything that brings in any extra. Have you tried swagbucks? You can get points easily with it and I sometimes use it for paypal cards. If you're interested here's a referral link.


----------

